# 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 6



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

2ww TTC Naturally ~ New home......love, luck and babydust  

wouldbegreat
Bellini
JJR
fabizzy 
EmsyG
Smark
slycett
missyb
madison
sarahc
Fairy_wishes
foxylady73
London65
minimouse79

Let me know if you want to be added 

​


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi im first   and on the list too  

How is everyone slycett nice to see you back  

4 days to go till af for me don't feel pg


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I'm 3rd  

Just back from a weekend in London as well, shattered so will catch up properly tomorrow.

Foxy x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies

Well, day 17 for us and so far all my OPK's are negative (not even 2 lines, just the one)   Trying to be positive but it's getting quite hard.

We're trying to   as much as possible although the weather was sooo hot this weekend I just couldn't face it.  Will deffo make up for it tonight - tee hee  

Just trying to keep positive.  Tomorrow I start the last pack of thyroxine in my trial prescription so in 2 weeks I can see the doctor and get some updated bloods done.

Babydust all round girlies.  Let's hope this cycle is great for all of us and we can all move onto the pregnancy board.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

Just got back from a lovely week in Devon camping.

CD 7 for me so very early in the cycle. Went to doc and had a good long chat. He said he still wants to hold fire
on referring me, mainly because I've concieved. He said that all my bloods are normal and that I proven I can get preg!
What he is doing though is writing to the clinic just to check that he is making the right choice and not missing anything.
Felt quite relieved that he still feels very positive about it all, but that he was gonna find out more info for me too.

We are off to Spain 2 weeks today, so my AF will be due during the holiday  It would be so amazing to find it doesn't arrive at all 

Well lots of babydust to everyone

Love Sarah x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi  

Bellini, have fun with the BMS  

Kate, welcome back, we've missed you   

Sarah, it's good that the doc feels positive, hopefully that means you will get a good result soon.   

  to everyone else.

As for me, heavy AF arrived today, really hacked off.  Waiting for my con secretary to call back with a date for my HSG, they better get it done this cycle   

Foxy x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Its rather quite on here lately.. Where is everyone ??

I have been having an odd 2ww.. 2 days ago I actually felt really positive , my bust started
hurting, I had period tummy ache & knew AF was not going to arrive & I kept feeling like I 
was going to pass out when I stood up from sitting & I couldnt handle the heat, which is VERY 
unlike me, I couldnt go to the loo either & thats also unlike me... ANYWAY... other than my
bust hurting ( which it does before AF anyway ) I am now feeling normal    

I have had AF arrive on day 17 once & day 22 twice in the last 6 months but on those mths I
ovulated on day 7 & day 10/11 so thats why it was early.. If she comes early this time I wont 
have a clue why because I didnt ovulate until day 15 this mth. 

Anyway,... I think I got excited for nothing... I so wanted it to work this mth because its prob
the last mth of trying naturally before any type of treatment starts as if I have my tubes checked
next mth I wont be able to have bms or s of any kind actually.

ANYWAY...

  Kate... Waiting to hear all about your wedding etc...   

  Foxy... I will be phoning my clinic when next AF arrives if I have heard nothing by the time it does as
            I am not missing a mth of trying naturally for them not to send app thru as that will be a waste
            of a mth... I hope they contact you in the next couple of days.. If they dont do phone them
            by the end of the week.

  Sarah.. Have a lovely holiday , hope the weather is great for you.

  Bellini... Good luck this mth .

          Love Katy. xxxxxxxxx

  JJR & WBG... Where are you ?? hope you are both ok. xxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all 

Cd31 today so hours away from af could be from today to CD35 at the latest i am not tempted to test as i don't feel pg in anyway  
I really want a test to see if my tubes are open and am looking into the best way forwed i have emailed the hospital where i had op to get my cons email address so i can ask some questions regarding my op and the way forwed  

On a lighter note i have been going swimming and walking along the beach etc loads as weather is beutiful and im making the most of it .We are also having a bbq tonight  

Madison hope you are if not like to know how things go and how its done  

sarah have a great time  

Foxy hope you get your app  

Belini   to you  

WBG


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone

Well the baby making isn't going v well.  We haven't had any bedroom olympics since last Friday mainly because the weather is so hot but also because I am feeling so down.

Still no positive OPK so I am getting myself really upset.

I am going to the doctors on Friday.  I can't wait 2 more weeks so I'll just get my bloods done now - even if I have to get another lot done later on.  Friday is day 21 too so he'll see that I am pretty sure I'm not ovulating.

I don't know what they'll do next - I guess they'll up my thyroxine dose.

Sorry - having a real downer day.


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi

I have phoned my local hospital to ask if they do a test to check tubes are clear and they said a hsg they are going to find out a price and get back to me as they have never done it private before   oh the joys of living on an island  

I also have to get a referal from my doctors . 

I need to know becouse i am finding it difficalt to be positive and its upsetting dh as he is very positive .

UPDATE 

I can't belive it the doctor who does them at my local hospital has had to take time off for at least 2 weeks   The nurse said she could do it next wednesday but only refural  nhs as i need a consultant to do it if private .I said my doctors won't let me have anything done for a year from op .I have phoned doctors sec begging to ask if i can have one as i am so uptight all the time and feel i may want to eggshare if tubes blocked in future i am 34 next month and wanted more time than leaving it another 6 months to find out .She is going to speak to somebody tomorrow then get back to me  
If not it looks like i have to suffer another month of not knowing i just wanted to pay and have it done next week but far to complicated as usual


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Wbg I live on an island too hon and am having to pay for my HSG as my PMI doesn't cover it.

Am sure your doc will give you a referral, try to stay positive hon, I know how hard it is    

Foxy x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all 

I tested today   I have spoke to doctors sec to get a hsg done the secutary has asked and the doctor this morning and she has asked me to go in and see her so its not a definate no   I can't get it done private at the moment as con is off work and they have never done it private on the island so don't know a price etc but if i go nhs a nurse can do it next week .

I am just waiting for af now hopeing it arrives before app as their is no way i am pg if they do refer me the lady at hospital said they would rush it through for me .

WBG

UPDATE     the doctor has refered me to the gyno


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

WBG...

    Thats great news      Mine will either be the end of Aug or beginning of Sept
    as it has to be done in the first 10 days of your AF arriving so it all depends when
    the AF after this one ( thats due in 4 days ) as my consultant is away the first 2 weeks in August
    otherwise I would have been having it done next week !!!

    Hope your Gyno app comes thru soon  

        Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Madison 

Hi yes that is good news isn't it she did say they may decide not to let me have it done   but the same as you to have it done private the con is away till middle of august but if i have it done nhs the nurse can do it .wessex said they will do it 15th or 19th august but i might as well try my hospital first


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

I cant see why they wouldnt let you have it done, even if you have to pay privatly,
      tho looking at a question your posted asking the price... I didnt realise it cost so much  
      I am trying to look thru prices in the Nuffield Plymouth as I think thats where mine will
      be done, I am having difficulty finding it .. I will keep looking now.

            Katy. xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Just spoke to my con's secretary, because he is on leave and no-one else will be able to do it I won't be able to have my HSG til next cycle.  Raging


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

How wierd we are all in the same situation


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I know I was thinking that before - pretty spooky


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello girls

You all sound very proactive!  

Well we have started BD tonight. Did the deed, then I lay still with a glass of red and a pillow under my bum   Not sure the wine is a good thing when TTC but, you know what, I have to try and be as normal as I can until I get that BFP!

Gonna do it everyday this month until about CD 17 ( 7 days in a row sounds like nothing but..... )
Only just over a week til our holiday and we are off to Birmingham tomorrow, shopping for some holiday clothes!

My DH told me that when he was shopping the other day he went down th baby isle and thought 'we could be using this aisle soon'. Bless  

Anyhoo, dinner calling.

Love to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Morning ladies

Well I had my bloods done this morning    so fingers crossed.

In other good news, apart from my friend shon's BFP (see ICSI board) I have discovered that my GP offers acupuncture on the NHS at the surgery - I am soooo excited.

I've got an appointment on Wednesday with him to follow up the blood test so I'm going to ask him if I can be referred to the acupuncture clinic for my fertility but also to see if it will help my panic attacks.

My doctor is really lovely so I hope he thinks I'm a suitable candidate.   I'll even pay for it if need be. 

We even BD'd last night to celebrate my new found PMA  .

Smark - loving the action with the vino.  We're trying to cut it out in our house atm but I have a bottle of pear cider in the fridge with my name on it!

Wouldbegreat - good luck with your gynae appointment, hope they come up trumps for you.

**********BABY DUST ALL ROUND**********

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello guys 

Just popping in to let you know that I still read all your news   I had my 12week scan yesterday and everything was fine  I have let it sink in now as couldn't before due to all the bleeding etc.  Still feeling really tired but happy as ever.

I am routing for you all and am watching out for all those bfp's 

Good luck to you all 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Rachel i look to see how you are going sometimes too   Glad your scan was all good and everything is fine   you have had some scary times im glad all is well  Great to hear from you did you ever hear from missyb ? 

Keep in touch or we will come looking for you  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Looks like its all over for me for another mth. I lost some ( TMI) brown yuck about 2 hrs ago,
nothing again since but I do loose stuff 1 to 2 days before AF arrives.
  
Think we will be able to try again naturally next mth as consultant is away the first 2 weeks in Aug

Rach... Glad everythings going well & that your scan was cool  

        Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi  

Fairy sorry you are having a pants time and that you have to wait 

WBG yes missyb pm's me still, she is on a break from ttc at the mo but I think she may be back soon 

Madison sorry about af    lots of love to you 

Smark good for you with your bum in the air drinking wine   I can only imagine  

Hello to foxy emsy jjr bellini  

And Kate hope you had a nice honeymoon  

Hello to you if I missed you 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning everyone

Rach - so pleased you can relax now  

Bellini - I get panic attacks too! Horrid! Anxiety too - yuck! Hope the acupuncture helps  

Fairy - Sept not far away now   But its the waiting isn't it. The whole TTC business seems one long wait  

Hi wbg and Madison  

Well CD 13 for me, so OV tomorrow I expect. We have BD everyday since Thursday and will cont until about Wednesday...
At least if it doesn't work I won't think it's because I didn't do it enough!

Off shopping now - need some clothes for holiday.

Babydust to all 

Sarah


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

AF has just arrived


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Wbg


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

WBG....

      You & me both    


            Katy. xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Good morning girls,

Well it took me awhile to find you all and im so sorry everyone is going through adifficult time with each personal fertility journey....Some days/weeks can be so hard and you wonder is it ever going to happen...But you only have to read through some of the lucky ladies stories on here to realise it WILL HAPPEN!

Now you can all call me nutts cos im going to tell you about my cycle so far.....and some off the older members will know that they can be pretty darn messed up!! 

So its day 23 apparently this cycle...very strange. I had a typical 7 day period after a huge wait of excatly 4months. About a week ago i was getting annoying headaches, and yep my boobs went up a cup size so i had to buy new bras...i actually broke one!! I was feeling dizzy and light headed.

So i thought perhaps im naturally ovulating as this has happened a few times before when ovulation was confirmed. So i told my new partner....and we decided to let nature decide....

Well the past couple of days i have had pre-period cramps, backache etc....and some people have comment on my natural glow hahaha Yep as you can imagine im trying like mad not to see anything into it but you just cant can you! 

My new partner bless him has made it clear that he has always wanted to be a dad and of course that led me to crying my eyes out thinking im not ever going to be able to give him what he wants etc....... But we know we are enough for each other (I never felt this with my Ex).

So with these "symptons" and my headiness, weeing alittle more and being emotional i think he will be buying me a test shortly    

I never dreamt of starting all this again so soon...But its different this time...everything is more relaxed and i feel complete now...a baby would be a lovely addition!

Right, Keep happy and remember you are all wonderful caring women and your dreams will come true.....but never forget who you are.

Luv Tracey xxxx*


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone - how are you all.  Fingers crossed special mum for your BFP  

Well we had a good weekend.  Still no OPK peak for me but I am now getting 2 definate lines (not imagined either!) which is great.  It's day 24 today according to my work calendar but I'm sure my home one said 23, anyhoo it looks like we're in for a long cycle this month.

Can't wait for the docs on Wednesday to see what he says but we're really going for it this month - if there was an olympic event for   then we'd definately be in the medal table!!!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

what's IUI


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

SM just a quickie to say congrats on the new man and dizzyness was the first sign for me so good luck I am routing for you  

Hello everyone else

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry for gate crashing just wanted to wish SM good luck for testing


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG its exacly 6 months since my op today


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just thought id pop in and say thank you for all the good luck......my birthday yesterday was fab.  I got lots of nice pressies and then me and my new man went for a walk through some nice gardens............................He then stopped.............bent down on one knee..............and proposed!!!!!!!!!!!

He had the ring too, its gorgeous!!!

Im alittle excited so wanted to tell the world lol

Alittle humour now....My intials will be T M P......So i guess i will be having PMT for the rest of my life!!!!        

Will keep you posted on events...Not sure when we can get married yet due to Ex being an **** about the divorce but its something to look forward too!!

I so Very Happy girls!!!

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Specialmum that's so exciting       

Huge  for you.

Foxy x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Ohhh SpecialMum - what wonderful news. 

Congrats to you both and big boooo to horrid ex


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Specialmum congrats honey


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Well a little bit of news:

TSH level was 14.17, now 2.25 
Folate level was 15.2 and now 11.12 
but my day 21 progesterone is still 1

[email protected]  

I've got the docs at 7am tomorrow - will update you girls then. 

Wish me luck (I am predicting a round of clomid - gggreeeeaattt)   xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi B

I don't know anything about levels im afraid   but i see you seem to be upset  

Good luck with the doctors tomorrow


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks WBG

Well, my GP is fantastic.  I have an appointment in September with a consultant at the fertility clinic.  I asked about acupuncture, herbs etc but my GP said that I should wait until I speak to my consultant and then he would definately offer me acupuncture on the NHS if he thinks it would help.

Unfortunately I got to work and realised the date of the appointment is our largest seminar so I have to call back this afternoon and ask for it to be moved - typical.

Trying to think positive   Mr Bellini has been an absolute rock, especially since his mum is in radiotherapy at the moment so home is pretty stressful.

He said that if we have to go private then we'll find the money from somewhere and I wasn't to worry.

I am lucky to have him. 

How are we all today?

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good evening everyone.

Know its been a while since i've been on but its been so busy this end.  Wash my birthday on sunday but unfortunatley dh's nan passed waya that same morning so didnt really celebrate plus we were far too hungover as we drank quite a lot the nite before.  Funeral is on monday whcih i am dreading but will just have to cope the best i can.  Now ladies my 2nd cycle of ivf starts on tuesday august 19th with down regging and a scan on 2nd september to see how womb lining is.  Needless to say im petrified yet again and just hope this cycle will leaad us to a bfp.
Sorry for me post but im so knackered its untrue!!!  
Bellini good luck with ur app at the hospital it will be worth it in the end
Foxylady, fairy wishes, wbg, jjr, rachel and anyone i've missed hope you are all well, ive missed u all loads but now that im back and sorted i hope to be on again everynite hearing dh shout r u on the [email protected]@dy computer again!!! 
Specialmum just wanted to wish you all the best you deserve every happiness life can bring
Kate 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Well, i got a BFP when i came back from holiday 3 days ago and now its all over, again a MC at 4 wks and 5 days, making it my 8th.

Very cross with the EPU as i was told the next time i get pregnant my consultant wanted to see me right away and get me on a mixture of blood thinners and HCG injections and would teh nurses listen to me NO, in the end one got my file out and read it and sorted out what i needed and i am supposed to pick itall up today......errrrr 2 late now.

So, i am now having my 8th MC.

Not been on here for a while as i have been so busy but just wanted to tell all those who remember me what's been going on.

Off for a catch up and hope to read some good news and see some BFP's

Hugs all

Julie x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Am at work so will catch up properly later.  Julie           Can't believe the EPU after all that you have been through already   so sorry hon xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Julie

So sorry to hear you have had another m/c. I know when I had mine in Feb (4weeks, 3 days) I was so upset, so it must be so much harder for you - 8 bloody times  I hope the EPU sort themselves out!

 Sarah x

Hi to everyone else. CD 18 for me. So into the 2 week wait now. Managed to BD CD 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15. Sadly couldn't get round to it on CD16 or 17,   Hopefully what we did was enough, we'll see x

Good luck to everyone else

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Dont be sorry fairy we are all allowed a me rant every now and again, i have one every day. I've pm'd you hun, be kind to yourself. We will all get there one way or another. 
Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a quick one to send hugs to Julie......I'm so sorry hun  xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

HI

I am gutted today i had a gyneo appointment about a hsg to see if tubes are open and they have cancelled it without even a reason have to wait till Monday now to ask doctors why ?  
I am fumming as it says due to the nature of this specialist request it would be inappropriate to attend this clinic WHAT  

I asked to have it private in the beginning and they said oh we have never done private and we don't even have a price we will have to get back to you they never have  
We only have 1 hospital here on the island and nobody is willing to help me Discusting i think  :-

Julie the way you have been treated is discusting too im so sorry


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry haven't been posted much, hope eveyone is doing ok?

Wbg......wtf hon?  I don't understand that at all, hopefully you will be able to straighten it all out with the doc tomorrow, sounds weird though.  Where do you live?  I know how frustrating it is when you live on an island and don't have any choices, feels like you are banging your head off a brick wall at times.  Hope you are ok   

Kate...good to have you back hon, you haven't told us all about the wedding and the honeymoon yet!  Come on, spill the beans, we've been waiting ages    Sorry to hear about DH's nan.  You must be exciting about starting IVF No 2?  

Fairywishes...huge   for you hon, it's really hard when people around us are getting pregnant, espacially when they act weirdly towards us or make stupid comments.  We just have to stay     and believe that it will be oue turn soon.

Sarah...well done on all the BMS, wish I could get DH to do 6 nights on the trot!   I'm on CD14, think I'm going to ovulate tomorrow but we've only managed the BD on CD10 and CD12.  Wanted to do it last night but we were both so knackered we just couldn't.  Def going to go for it tonight though!

Julie...have been thinking about you, really hope you are doing ok     

Bellini...So glad you have a good GP, it can make a massive difference.  Hope everything goes well with your appt in September  

Rachel...not sure if you are still reading on here but hope everything is going well with you and you are feeling ok  

Specialmum, Madison and everyone else I have missed, hi and hope you are ok.

I want to go out for a run as haven't been for ages but am feeling really self conscious at the moment and need some serious motivation.  Got to look hot in that bikini come October! 

Foxy x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick update, the fertility nurse said i could and pick up the progesterone in the end, all they had set out in a plan for me on my next pregnancy went out the window.

I am getting my appointment to see my specialist soon and i will tell him what went on and how it was all just a joke. I am now going to get the progesterone and take it after i O each month, that way my uterus will be nice and juicy if apregnancy takes places, i will also take the asprin and see what happens.

We are looking to go to Barcelona for treatment, blow this country, i was only born here, ummmmmmm best leave it there.

I am waiting to bleed as i type, cramps are coming and going along with light brown yuk, so its a matter or time and not much time.

Enough about me how is everyone else?

Hi Foxylady, how you doing? thanks for thinking of me, i'm fine, i'm still in good health and happy, so lifes not bad at all, things could be worse.

WBG, What a pile of   do these people not understand how we count down each hour, minute and second until out appointments, so to do that to you is a pure nightmare. 

Thanks Lizzy x

Hi Smark, thanks for the hug x

Hi Madison and everyone else.

Julie x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Foxy - DH and me didn't manage to BD after ov - too knackered  
Go for that run   I will be in my bikini on Tuesday, we are off to Spain tomorrow  
Good luck for this month  

Julie - Hope the prog and asprin help. It amazes me that they say once you have 3 m/c they will refer you and take it very seriously   Hope your cons sorts things out for you x

WBG - Sorry it's all so frustrating  

Fairy - Everywhere I look there are preg women. I see them on every road and round every corner   DH says its like when you buy a new car - you suddenly see everyone driving the same one  

Hi bellini and Kate  

Well CD 20 for me, so just over a week before AF due. Off to Spain tomorrow - we have a lovely villa booked with friends. Looking forward to 2 weeks of sunshine   Hoping that AF will stay away. How good would that be, not only no AF on holiday but preg too - well I can dream........................     

Hope to find lots of BFPs when I get back!

Love Sarah x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello girls!!!!   I am back from sunny Sardinia and omg it's flipping freezing. I have wooly socks on and a thick jumper!!! 
I got another bfp on a first response the morning we flew but then AF arrived on the first Saturday in spectacular style, excuse the tmi but it was like i almost exploded. Was stood doing the washing up, and then I just flooded - the floor, up the wall, the cupboard, it looked like something from the texas chainsaw masacres!!! 
Anyway! Have had a lovely holiday with lots and lots of bms - siestas are the bestas!     and am now on cd 17 so fingers crossed eh! Haven't been taking any of my vits, met or aspirin as I managed to forget the bag with it in, so we'll see what happens  

Much love to Julie, haven't had a chance to read back really, but just caught your news   I'm so sorry. xxx

Catch up properly later! x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just quickly popping in...

OMG Emsy that must have been very frightening!!!  Big hugs!!!!  Hope u are ok now and wish u all the luck for this month sweetie.

As for me im awaiting to see whats happening...very emotional...and oh my god my boobs are sooooo sore!  thinking it af may come soon which will be a miracle cycle.

Hope u all had alovely weekend xxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Emsy honey  im so sorry 

The appointment was cancelled as i am not worthy of having it done nhs fair enough i offered to pay but they didn't have a price and couldn't help much said they will phone tomorrow after i waited for a phone call all day i phoned them  well to late  

So i phoned another place a bit of travel boat etc but worth it and its a fertility clinic and proberly cheaper than my hospital and 

OMG i am having hsg tomorrow i have gone private and have got an appiontment as soon as tomorrow  

omg omg omg


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies,
Been to dh nans funeral today so not been a good day so far, sent slycett out to get an indian takeaway for tea as have a massive headache and want curry!
WBG good luck for 2moz hope those tubes are nice and clear for you!
Emsy - so sorry hun its scary when that happens
Smark - good luck for this month have a lovely time on hols.
JJR - i dont blame you going abroad petal i must admit its crossed my mind a time or too.
Foxylady - how u petal? Sorry havent told all about wedding or honeymoon yet theres so much to tell i dont know where to start. Will compile a novel in the next couple of days and put it on. But wedding was fantastic and blonde that i am still dont know how to put pics on, but if u want to see them go to
www.grpics.co.uk/lycett that should get u on to wedding album, thats if i've typed it right 
Hello to anyone i've missed, be back on 2moz nite, must go now as curry is here and im starving
Kate xx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I had the hycosy today and both my tubes are completely blocked so no ttc naturally i am so glad i had test done i knew deep down it hadn't worked but was shocked to see both tubes blocked .The dye didn't move far at all my lining looked good and no ovary problems .Dh didn't come with me as he couldn't get time off at such short notice niece did and she has never even had a smear so it shocked her a bit as she was holding my hand seeing dildo scan and internal etc  lol .At least the family will have some idea of what i am going through  
When i got home as soon as i came through the door i cried and cried dh held me and made me feel so loved   i held that all day apart from just after i cried a little through shock .

We will now be looking into other things now but as for ttc naturally its time for me to leave you all   (when i am ready )


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wbg - ive pm'd you hun - we will get through the bad times together and our dreams will come true.
Kate 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

(((Wbg))) So sorry you got that news. I'm finding it hard to explain what I want to say and have deleted and re-written a few times, but the essence of what I mean is - it's another thing you've had ruled out, you now know exactly what the problem is and so in a way it's positive as you can look at other ways to move forward towards your goal of getting pg. Trying to find the positive in anything is what keeps me going, otherwise I should be a gibbering mess. Much love to you honey.  

I am feeling very topsy turvy and fed up today. I'm terrible at losing weight and I'm finding it really really hard going - have put about a stone back on on holiday! Oops!   I know though that as I've been discharged from the fertility cons at Addenbrookes that if we can't get pg ourselves then we're going to have to go privately and I'll need to have my bmi down to under 30 for that to happen. I am thoroughly p'eed off to be honest. 
My Mum and her neighbour are doing lots of carboot sales at the mo, so I took a load of dd's old toys and stuff over today and her neighbour asked if I had any baby clothes etc as they go really quickly. Has made me think about having a clearout as I have boxes and boxes of stuff from when dd was small and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm ever going to need it again.   Gah, sorry about being "poor me" ish.


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I had already made my mind up to end this journy as its time for us to stop i was right about op not working and i know i am right about this .

we went away for day yesterday and when i got home i had the letter of diognosis .My left tube didn't move far at all and  i found out  my right tube has hydrosalpinx ( fluid in my tube) and would have to have it removed or clipped before ivf so its defiantly over for us I'm not going through anymore .

Unfortunatly this causes me pain and has done since before op so who knows i will proberly have to go through more   yet anyway to get it seen to   I have emailed my con as i think this was already their before op   i also had 2 clips on that side and he did say it was dificalt to do but the left was easy .Thats why i was a little shocked the left tube dye didn't move  

On the plus side i have a wonderful family and husband we are very happy and love to do things together and im going to enjoy them this site has been amazing and i have learnt so much and meet some wonderfull people .And the whole thing has been allot easier to deal with having the support


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news WBG but glad you're thinking positively and moving forward.

Good luck with your procedures.  Hope you get something done about the pain.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh it's quiet on here at the moment isn't it?! 

Thought I'd wake ypu all up!   I'm on cd25/30 and not sure about dpo as we were away. Fingers crossed anyway. 

I got a new job yesterday! Much the same as I've been doing for DP's company - warm sales calling, so that's more pennies coming in (I shall probably only spend them on new shoes lol). The chap was lovely, very flexible, I think he'll only need me about 2 days a week and after the first few weeks he's happy for me to work from home. Winner! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Morning all,

Haven't been posting much but am still reading.   on the job EmsyG  

Foxy x


----------



## JoJo79 (May 13, 2008)

Hello Ladies  ,

hope you don't mind if i join you, i haven't been posting for a while but am still avidly reading. 

i've got a million things to do the wedding is 12 days away and the list of jobs is endless, however on the baby making front i'm day 33 and no AF this for me is a little odd as even after surgery i'm still 32 days at the longest. i'm not getting my hopes up as the chances are its just a bit of wedding stress making things a little awry, and funnily enough the BMS has been a little on the low side this month we've just been too tired.   well thats what honeymoons are for so i was planning non stop   not that i'm telling the lovely DP he can't think straight he's so tired and i don't want to frighten him off.

you never know though so a bit of   can't do any harm.

what are the rest of you up to then? i guess its been kinda quiet as it holiday time for lots of us, well whatever you're up to hope you are all happy, well and having fun.

Love big   and   to all
Jo x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all! (Those of you lurking!   )  

Minimouse! Welcome, and good luck for your wedding, I hope it all goes smoothly. Any news on your AF?

Hey Foxy   

Well, I went for my first acupuncture appt last night and it was fab. I had to show all my bbt charts for her to analyse and they were really helpful apparently. She said it appears that during the last half of my cycle I get a huge temp drop and progesterone dip for a day around when implantation should occur, so I'm likely to be having chem pg's - hence the symptoms, but it's not having a chance to implant properly as my body gets ready for AF instead. I've got another appt on Sept 1st so we'll see how it goes. 
I'm not pinning my hopes on it, but there have been really good results in trials done in Sweden, and if nothing else I got a fantastic nights sleep as I was so relaxed!  
CD27/30, sore boobs, a bit tearful, and a bit headachey. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! x


----------



## JoJo79 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Girls,  

Emsyg the acupuncture sounds good my DP was saying that apparently a girl he works with has been trying that too, theres a really great specialist in Bath apparently (where he works) so i might try that, i'm a bit nervy of the needles though  

AF has finally turned up this morning not as heavy as usual but the pain in my back/pelvis has been awful for days despite having a lapro in June i'm already worrying that the endo is creeping back again    

i'm gonna have a quiet day just get the house work a bit up together and try to relax it off.

Foxy if you're there i PM'd you this morning, sorry i know things are a bit crazy at the mo. Emsy what are you up to today anything exciting? 

Any other lovely FF ladies out there hope you're having an ok Thursday,

love and big  
jo x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jo,

So sorry AF turned up honey! Whereabouts in Bristol are you? I lived there for a while about 10 years ago lol, in Filton and then in Bedminster. The needles weren't scary at all. They're so thin you barely feel them, not very sharp just more of a pressure as it hits the right spot I guess. 

Well done on the housework! I'm busy avoiding mine   I've got a ton to do though so I ought to get on. DP's working from home today so I'm being easily distracted for cuddles and kisses when he wanders past lol. I've got a pile of ironing which is threatening to crush you as you go by so that's my priority this afternoon, I'll stick some films on I want to catch up on and hopefully it'll fly by   

Em xx


----------



## JoJo79 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Em,

ironing   the bane of my life horrible, i've got a load too i swear its the only thing in my life that seems consistently able to breed! 

i live just outside of Bristol now, but before we lived in the centre and then before that i lived in Clifton. DP lived in Filton before he met me small world. we are actually thinking of moving away from the Bristol area but if we did we're not sure where? 

i'm actually glad that the AF showed its ugly face its better to get it over with if its coming, obviously i would prefer the alternative but with the wedding next week i would rather be ov on honeymoon  

i'm trying to get on with things but i keep getting side tracked with FF once i start reading its hard to stop. To be honest i feel a bit down today i think its the AF but every month even if you try not to get your hopes up you still do, DP was lovely i hadn't even told him how late i was i didn't want to get his hopes up. I have to say i'm def marrying the right one. 

ok well  i think i need to get myself in gear otherwise the day will just be gone, 

love and  
jo x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi girls

Sorry, am the worst in the world at posting just now (Foxy slaps herself on the wrist).

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Jo, have PM'd you back hon   Re the acupuncture, the needles don't feel like needles and it's really relaxing, you should give it a go.

Emsyg, hi hon   Glad the acupuncture went well, think it can really help with the way you feel overall.  We are on the same CD (spooky!) so completely sympathise with the way you are feeling  

I'm going home to Scotland tomorrow so really looking forward to that.  Although we are going to get the overnight ferry to Poole then drive up to Glasgow which will be a bit of a slog   Going for 9 nights so at least we will have the car with us to get out and about.

Where is everyone else?  S'pose it's that time of year and lots of people will be away.

Probably won't get a chance to use the computer while I am away but will catch up when I get back.

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi ladies!!!
Thought i'd pop in and say hi even tho not ttc au nat at the mo.  On 3rd day of dr got scan booked for 2nd sept if af comes (fingers crossed)  And guess what I've even packed up the ciggies!!!!!! Packed in sunday and not had one since, decided it has to go as cannot go through another cycle getting a bfn and thinking if i had tried that or if i hadnt done that 
So at the mo i am drinking pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts (ugh) can cope tho they are covered in chocolate!  DH getting me some Q10 and selenium tabs today, so am being a very good girl and giving it my all.  
Foxy how are you hun?  Have a lovely time in scotland which part are you going to? 
Emsy - think i may try a couple of sessions of acupuncture - can i try whilst goint through a cycle tho?
Minimouse - great news about the wedding hun - i got married last month and it was great an absolutly fab day you will never forget it.  A few words  of advice enjoy and then enjoy and then enjoy some more.  The day is over before you know it, and the next day you cant remember a thing.  The last few weeks i have started to remember and its great.  Hope you have a really great day and the sun shines for you. 
Kate 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jo ~ welcome to the thread 

Have fun getting ready for your wedding  xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Right then, so where the holy hell has everyone disappeared to? Am I the only one still here? Hellooooooooo echooooooo echoooooooooo........

I'm on cd1 of a new cycle today. So we'll see how it goes this month with the acupuncture and everything.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Emsy

I'm here.
Just got back from Spain. Looks like there are only a few of us on here now 

Well AF got me in Spain 

Not sure where I am, will need to sort it out - but about CD 8

Love Sarah x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Sarah   

Whereabouts did you go? Hope you had a fab time, but I'm sorry to hear that AF turned up for you while you were away. 

There really isn't many of us now is there?! I suppose a few folk are away on their hols too, lucky things. This dreary weather is really boring me now, I would like some sunshine at home please!   x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi

I wondered if I could join.

I have just had a failed cycle of IVF/ICSI. And whilst we wait to hear back from our consultant we are going to try naturally, not that I think it will work.

Still getting over the failed cycle.

I have dealt with it well, though its a week passed and I keep crying over stupid things. Having a bit of a crap year, so things keep getting me down.

I wanted to say hi to everyone on here.

xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome Heavenly

Sorry to hear about the failed cycle - but whilst TTC naturally you'll find loads of lovely girls on here  

Emsy - We went to a place called Chiclana de la frontera in Southern Spain. Very Spanish with very few Brits!
We stayed in a villa which was amazingly beautiful. Weather was hot hot hot  
Have a week left now before school starts again, then it's back to teaching the little darlings  

Will be starting the BD cycle again soon.......

Love Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone - I'm guilty of lurking as well.

Am on CD12 today.  Gonna start on the BD  trail as well from tonight hopefully (normally have v long cycles).

Still thinking about whether or not to bother with the OPK sticks.  Might depress myself if I don't see a peak (hmmm PMA   isn't switched on at the moment).

Oh well, only a few more weeks and I'll see my gynae.

How is everyone else?

Bellini


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello girls - my god its been like the titanic on here. Where the b***** hell has everyone been?
I keep popping back to read all your news and there aint none!   
Smark your holiday sounds wonderful, i really could do with another holiday 
Bellini go with the opk sticks hun - its always best to know. When is your app with gynea?
Heavenly - sorry about your bfn hun but you will pick yourself up from it and carry on again, i've just started dr on 2nd cycle but was ttc for 4 months inbetween, thats why i cant keep away from here! 
Hi emsy - acupuncture me too hun - something i never thought i would do.     On this cycle i will try anything, Q10, selenium, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, milk, ive even packed the **** in completley.  I cant go through another cycle thinking if i hadnt done that or if i had done this it mite have worked.  I know it probably makes no difference but at least i have tried my very very best.
Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Its 17th September.  21 days and counting.

Got quite a hectic few weeks at work so hopefully the time will pass quickly.

Hubs has started cutting down on drinking and I hardly drink now - I had 2 pints on Thursday and I spent all of Friday feeling really really sick.

So anyway, looks like this thread is going to be busy again which is great.

Good luck everyone.  Let this be the cycle we all get lucky  and can close this thread!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello (anyone out there!!!!!!!)  

Well CD 10 for me today. So another bout of BD will be starting now  

Saw my doc today who had written a letter to the Fertility cons in my area just to make sure that he hadn't missed anything by not referring me yet. She basically agreed with doc that as I had concieved once I probably will again. She also said that I should have a CD 21 test and if I'm not OV I should be given clomid. However my doc had already done that and I am ov no probs. So, it's back to "keep trying"!!!!!

Hope you are all ok?

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

smark, i hope this works this month for u hun!!!

sorry im not about much but im in the middle of planning my wedding and its so exciting and surprisingly relaxed!

Im on day 18 of cycle and getting more tired, breathless and little annoying headaches...so im hoping thats a ovulation sign.

IT would be nice if i have another 32 day cycle.

I do feel alot better in myself and im certainly not getting stressed as much as i use too...

hugs to u all girls and enjoy ur weekends

xxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just back from Scotlanf and shattered so will catch up properly tomorrow.

Got letter to have my HSG on Wednesday (finally!).

Hope you are all ok  

Foxy x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

good luck hun with the hsg!!!

Well i have been very naughty and had lots of unprotective sex with my fiance!!  Im just so relaxed and well if it happens it happens...xxx

Hope u all had a great weekend, we went to see stepbrothers...it was fantastic!!
xxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello, hello, hello!  
I have a ton of stuff to do today before dd goes back to school tomorrow and I go back to work! 

SM, good luck with the wedding planning hun, what date have you set? DP and I are looking at next Easter (my 30th B-day too!) in Vegas, but it's a logistical nightmare trying to organise everyone we might just end up with me, DP, dd and my Mum!   

Foxy, hope you had a good time in Scotland, and I hope the HSG goes well   

Sarah, hope you're ok with the "keep trying", it's the same situation as us, and sometimes I find it a bit hard that there's nothing else that my cons was willing to do. 

Bellini, not long till your appointment, hope the time flies by for you  

Kate - How are you doing with the cutting back and all the vits etc? I've got another acupuncture appt this evening and I'm really looking forward to it! I've had to start taking an iron supplement too, as my AF's are so horrendous, she thinks it'll help my womb lining prepare. Fingers crossed it works, as it's rather expensive but a lot less expensive than IVF!   

See you later, alligator! x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Emsy - well it must be even more frustrating for you with all the m/c you've had 
Have you had them investigated? On a positive note a girl I work with had 11 in total but still had three healthy children inbetween and after    

Day 13 for me, so should be ov around the next day or so. Have been BD every other day, but will up the anti now  
I'm always confused as to whether everyday is best or every other? I've read so many conflicting reports!

Hey ho! Back to school tomorrow, so better get back to lesson prep.

Good luck girls

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

How is everyone?

Well day 18 for me.  We've not gone mad on the BDing this month but I've tried my best to keep stress free for a change.

I OPK'd   bad girl on the weekend and whilst it wasn't positive, I had one line and one faint line which must be a good sign.  I've not carried on OPKing this month because I got myself so upset last month we both agreed to leave it now until I see my gynae.

As my cycles are generally on the long side - 30-37 days then in theory I am coming into the fertile time if by some miracle I am ovulating so we started yesterday and I'll probably try every other day this week if we can.

I don't know if its the fact that I know the gynae is round the corner or what but I'm kinda not worrying this month too much.  I am leaving things to fate   and see if that helps.

Good luck everyone - baby dust all round. 

Bellini xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

day 20... do you know what... I feel like I've given up even bothering.  I just can't be bov'd.  Is that terrible or what?  I am getting CM on and off, one day I feel really emotional, another day I feel absolutely nothing. I can't even enjoy a nice glass of vino anymore cos even 2 small glasses makes me vom (weird).

Worrying about money too at the moment.  Credit crunch is hurt us now with all the bills.  We need to reign in the spending but we're not doing that well.

Hmmm. Not a good day for PMA  in the Bellini house.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Gosh this thread used to be so busy  

Where has everyone gone ?

Well I'll report my progress just in case there's anyone reading  

CD 18 for me. We BD a fair amount, though don't think we did it enough after OV   I'm not using OPKs as I was always getting a positive on the same day, so assume that is more or less the same each month.

No symtoms apart from the usual post OV ones; Sore (.)(.), bloated etc.....
Good 10 days yet before I'll know if we have had any success, seems an age, but getting used to it now!

Anyway, good luck to anyone else on the 2WW  

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

well hello girls....Day 26 in my cycle and im hoping for a 32 day one again as this would be fantastic!!!

Feeling rather bloated today and emotional the past couple of days.  Boobs are larger and nipples more sensitive.  Feels like last time so hopefully everything is on schedule!

Otherwise im preggy and i will be making a quick call to the wedding dress shop!!!!  

We are visiting the vicar tomorrow evening to discuss why i want a church wedding (being that it will be my second wedding etc)  Should be fun!

Take care girls xxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey all,
Just to let you know I'm still alive lol. Have started working again and it's quite a lot to fit in what with dd at school, her clubs, the dog etc.   Hope everyone's ok. Not even sure what cd I'm on although I had tummy ache last night so I think I'm around ov! DP's snowed under with work and so stressed, his sex drive's gone out of the window for the minute, it means that there's little point trying to remember which cd I am. 

I'm a bit up and down at the minute, quite tearful too which is a pita. I'll check in properly when I get a chance. xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

    Any one there   

    Sorry I have been AWOL... Has HSG & Def one blocked tube & dont know about the
    other one yet.. I will have a follow up app soon. he gave the impression that IUI is
    now out of the question & with James' swimmers our chance of getting pregnant 
    naturally was sooooo low & now knowing I have one blocked tube means its almost
    impossible so it looks like another IVF/ICSI will happen, its just a case of deciding
    when.

    How is everyone 

    Foxy... How did your HSG go 

      Katy. xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Gosh its quiet here...

Well its The Test day tomorrow....  

Im not really stressed about it honest..   i think its a negative well id be bloody suprised if it wasnt     but i do hope i get another good cycle!!!

Had a little bit of stress lately due to my ex-husband, so this usually affects my cycle.

Sounds like my divorce papers are going to take longer than we hoped, may effect the registrar booking    fingers crossed it doesnt.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello

Never known it so quiet on here  

Good Luck SM - You never know  

CD 25 for me. AF due Tues or Wed. 
(.)(.) still very sore as usual and have been having a few AF twinges, again, nothing new there. 
Seem to be surrounded my people at work having babies at the mo, which just highlights my yearning even more  

Anyway, pretty sure it's not worked this month, too much like a usual cycle!

Good luck to anyone reading
Love Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone

Feeling rubbish today - af is on her way.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Did hpt yesterday - BFN!!!! I know it was early (due Tues/Wed) but it was one of those new 
First Response ones that can be used up to 6 days early, so no way am I preg this month 

Hey Ho, just got to wait for the witch to arrive, then start again 

Good luck Bellini  

Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies! i dont know if any of you remember me.. i had a break for about 4 mths (even though i did alot of peeking!) and im back on the mad pills (clomid!) buti like it on here so im staying! anyway, im back now and although im trying not to get too obsessed i should be a bit more regular!

hi to smark & sm.. hope you guys are well. hi to all of the ladies that i dont know but look forward to getting to know over the next little while.

soz to all whose af is brewing or arrived.


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Amanda

So nice to hear from you   Glad you are sticking around, it's very quiet on here 
Can I ask why the Clomid? 

Hi everyone else x
Well AF arrived yesterday, so no babba for us  

Another cycle ensues.......

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hey guys  

Been a long time since I posted here but I do read from time to time 

Smark sorry af arrived hun    I am praying that it is your time soon 

Amanda nice to see you are posting again  Where are you then this month ? what cd etc? and how are the crazy pills going   I have missed you   I am praying as always for you hun   I did get your pm just haven't replied as have been poorly over the last week with a horrid uti and been going to bed early most nights.  Last night 8.30. But am feeling better now  Here are a few   for you to remind you of the fun we used to have 

Emsy how are you doing hun  

SM did you have another cycle or test please let us know 

hello to everyone else 

I have my 20 week scan on the 29th and am praying everything is ok  I have been more worried this time that with my other two as haven't really felt the baby moving or kicking properly yet but have a doppler so can check in if I need too.

Lizzy I have been trying to convince dh that theirry ( i am not sure how to spell it sorry) is a good name  if it is a boy but he is having none of it 

Wbg as I said in my pm I am so sorry about your situation and hope that you are ok and are coping   Thanks for thinking of me 

Slycett are you off having ivf now? I think you are but can't remember good luck with that   you married lady you 

Hello bellini 

Right I am off now 

Lots of bfps soon      

Lots of love 

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow i popped on here and it was like a time warp!! lol

Amanda hi hunni!!!!!  Fingers crossed tightly for u hun!!!


Rachel ~ Tested a couple of times and nothing...and no darn af!!  i know its coming cos im all achey i guess the stress to do with my ex and courts made af late...hopefully not too much longer!!  Was suppose to be going to a hotel on fri night!    

My job is going well, it was so nice to be working with children again, although i was alittle sad cos my partner came with me to collect the child from his school and it felt hard to see us both standing among all the other parents waiting for their children.  

Im working again today at 3pm....

Well girls my wedding day is going to be 29/08/2009!!!!  Cant believe im marrying again lol  im only 28!! but im VERY happy.  And to make things even more so brilliant my bestest male friend is going to be my MAN of honour aka maid of honour!!!

hope u r all ok xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

tee hee it is a bit like being in a time warp being on here again!!

hey sarah.. so sorry af arrived.. she is such a b itch!! i hate her. the cons put me on clomid to give me a better chance although i ovulate every mth.. that is the only thing we can get on the nhs as i have 2 dd-s even though dp has none.

hi rachel... im on the 2ww and im soooo hoping that maybe the pain etc that i had the other day is a good sign.im on cd16 and im not sure of my cycle length as it's been all over the place. i know that you have been   hard for me and i cant wait for the day that i ring you and say guess what!!! how are you feeling today?? hope that you get better soon   cant wait to find out how your scan goes.. cant believe you are nearly half way thru already. 


hi sm.. glad you have a date now!! your male of honor sounds like a fab idea! i was a bridesmaid at my friends wedding and one of our male friends was a brides b itch!! lol x glad the job is going well.



well not much to add from me... im sooo tired and its only tuesday.. that doesnt bode well!!!


hope you are all good.


amanda x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am routing for that ostrich egg


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies!!!

its like a school reunion on here tonight, all we need is foxy jjr and madison and the circle would be complete.  Hope i didnt miss anyone out there? 

Missy lovely to see you back petal 

Specialmum sorry you had a bfn this month hun - good luck on that wedding date you had better get planning!!!  

Rachel - hi petal how is your baby bump coming along, sorry about the uti hope you feel better soon 

Well ladies im half way through my 2nd cycyle of ivf now, started down regging on august 19th, but af was late so had to go another week. Had scan last tuesday 2nd septmber and started stimming that day.  Have got scan on friday to check follie growth and womb lining, so hopefully will be up for ec either monday or wednesday next week depending on how many follies i have and how big they are.  Am a lot more emotional and afraid this time, and am finding it very hard going.  Lets be honest girlies im 42 and think this may be my last shot. Am trying so hard tho, drinking pineapple juice and milk eating brazil nuts ((chocolate covered))  and taking q10 and selenium.  Also using hot water bottle on tummy to try and make follies grow nice and big.  Am on maximum dose of menopur this time so hope it works better than last time when i only got 2 eggs.
Next scan friday girls so will update you friday night.  Please keep your fingers crossed as i so want this to be our time.

Love  Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi there ladies

Just gatecrashing to wish Amanda all the luck in the world      Think about u all the time sweetie & can't tell u how hopefull i am for you   

SM~ Will catch u on ** soon sweetie   

Rach~ Can't wait to hear ur scan news.... you finding out the flavour??

OK will stop bombarding ur thread now girls   

Baby making vibes to you all 

Sam ( A former TTC Au natural girl ) xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone

Well, it went as best can be expected.  I didn't see my consultant. I guess who I saw was his assistant. 

Anyway, he examined me (which was lovely - not considering I have my period ). I've got 2 lots of bloods - day 2 and more day 21's. Hubs has got to do a semen test and I've got to go for a scan with dye (he wrote a hyst-something?) to check the pelvic cavity. They said its an in and out treatment so I don't think it's a laparoscopy as I think you have to be in overnight for that. 

So the scan is in 2 months or so (gotta wait for a date) and I've got to go back at the end of January for a follow up appointment. 

Bit upset that January seems so far away but at least I got today over without getting myself too upset. 

Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey girls! Sorry I've been awol, it's just so busy here at the minute with working again it's normally 9 by the time I sit down and then fall asleep! 
Bit like a re-union lol. 

Will do a proper update tomorrow as I'm skiving and working from home for a few hours. Much love to everyone!   xxx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All
Just finished first ICSI cycle which was unsuccessful. Thought I'd gatecrash this board if u don't mind! Guess I'm a TTC Naturally girlie now! Trouble is I have no idea about my cycle now so no idea where I am. Just lots of   I suppose to cover all possibilities!! DH is happy - didn't let him near me during tx haha!

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to our little thread sleepyt -sorry to hear about your tx not working. Fingers crossed for a natural BFP.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies

Welcome to the thread sleepy, if you are a gatecrasher petal, then so am i! Was on here for a few months while ttc au nat but now going through next ivf cycle.

Hope everyone is well and having lots of bms, cos i aint getting none at the moment!!!  

Girlies i have got my follie scan tomoz so please, please say a prayer for me tonite

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Good luck    ooooohhhhmmmmmmsssssssssss


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

  Kate..... Miles was from my 4th icsi & he came from only 2 follies. 2 eggs & he was the 1
              that fertilised   

              It looks like I am going to have ICSI again in Jan & that trying naturally is pointless
              but I just cant help hoping every mth that it worked   

              Love to everyone

                      Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Ohhhh Kate good luck with the scan today. Hope they're nice and huge!! Let us know how u got on.
It must be so frightening going through it again. Can't imagine it at the moment!

Katy - trying naturally is never pointless hehe!! No, I know what you mean. I'm very glum about being back to ttc naturally. And people say you're much more fertile after tx, specially since I did get a BFP. But I'm exhasuted with being positive at the moment! 
Wish u lots of luck for Jan if u don't get your BFP before then!

Lots of luck to everyone....keep nasty AF away!!..... 

xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sleepy,

          I am so sorry about what has happened   

          Lots of luck to you too & hope you get your dream real soon.

              katy. xxxxx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Awwww thank you - yeah it'll happen   

Thanks all for such a warm welcome xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sorry not good better news only got 2 follies this time   Still going ahead and back for a re-scan on monday, hopefully ec wednesday friday if there are any  Was so hopeful of more follies this time with being on max dose of menopur and taking vits etc.  Theres still a little bit of hope in me tho, will just have to see what the weekend brings

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies how are we all doing?

im trying to be better at keeping up to date without getting too obsessed  

im sooooooooooo glad that the weekend is here.. im pooped!

hi sam-on-the-moon!!! how are you diddling? 34 weeks already... i must be in a time warp as it didnt seem that long ago that you were telling us ur fabulous news! do you hear from ruthie at all? i must text her xx how is tone?? 

hi rachel.. im sure by now the ostrich egg has landed so im hoping that there was a greet n meet party waiting for it!!!! how are you love? thank you for always being so sweet and positive.. miss our chats and putting the world to rights.. we-re going to have to arrange a phone call! hope youre feeling better.


hi sm.. how are you hun?

hi emsy... it's like a re-union hun! how are you? hope we can catch up soon xx

hi kate    lots of    coming your way sweety.

hi sleepyt..welcome to the thread honey!!

hi bellini.. how are you feeling? i know january must seem like a lifetime away and heres hoping you'll get a bfp before then  



nothing much to add from me.. it-s just a waiting game and hoping that the peestick madness doesnt come this mth!! 


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~ YAY!!! been waiting for you!! Yep Ruthie is fine   She's 35wks now!!! It really does seem to be flying by   Had a scan today but gotta go back in 2wks for another as little miss is on the small side   Am gonna be keeping an eye on you as i know how devilish you are when it comes to the ol peesticks      Hopeing the mad pill works its magic for you sweetie...... you'll be back on here in no time with someone saying to you 'ur 34wks already amanda!!!'   Trust me it only feels like yesterday that i was there  
Missing all our chats too so keep in touch!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey girls

Feeling fed up! Not sure if its the whole TTC or just work, but feeling tearful and anxious. (I suffer anxiety at the best of times ) I keep thinking that although I get down about not concieving I'm not that bad, however quite a few friends think that the anxiety and tears are really about TTC and my way of letting it out! Not sure myself, thought I was ok about it all - but maybe it's a subconsious thing......

I also worry cause I've never been able to imagine myself with a baby or being pregnant - is that normal? I keep thinkinging it's my bodies way of telling me I'll never have them - answers on a postcard......

Anyhoo sorry for the me post

Love to ya'll

Sarah xxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

cd28, 13dpo for me. 
Good morning girls!!!   I have a shockingly stinky cold and as I'm in the last couple of days of my 2ww I don't want to take anything other than paracetomol! No pg symptoms apart from fizzy boobs, but no pmt either really, most strange! 

Sarah   Much love to you honey, ttc is a very stressful thing to do and it does sound as if your friends might be right. Can you sit down with your DP and have a good heart to heart about it all. A problem shared and all that. Do you have any coping techniques to manage your anxiety? 

Samonthemoon - Can't believe you're 34 weeks already, yours was one of the first announcements after I joined   Hope the re-scan goes well and she's piling on the pounds for you! 

Amanda - Hey chicken, don't let the clomid make you toooooo mad hun. Oh yeah, and stay away from the tests!   What else has been going on with you while you've been awol?   

Kate - Hope the scan goes well today lovely, remember though that it's not the number of follies it's the quality of them. Fingers crossed you've sprouted a few more over the weekend though! Good luck.   

Sleepy - Welcome   Sorry to hear of everything you've been through  , but good luck with ttc naturally. 

Madison - Hope January whizzes round for you lovely and that the appt's not needed afterall as you'll already be pg   

Bellini - 2 months is a while to wait for a scan, can you call the scanning dept yourself and see if you can chivvy it along at all? Also if you call your cons secretary she might be able to put a note on the system so that when you get your next appt it's actually with him and not one of his registras. Well done for not getting too upset though as it's so hard! I came out of my last appt sobbing, god knows what the other people in the waiting room thought! 

I'm at home today. The childling has a suspected ear infection and I'm all snotty with her cold which she lovingly shared with me! Off to the doctors in a bit. xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Some good news for me girls... I fibbed to the Ultrasound department and I have my scan on....

  FRIDAY    

I'm soooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poor hubs is a bit upset with no  but hey ho it'll be worth it.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

No good news im afraid ivf cycle abandoned.  Still only 2 follies and only one of those has grown significantly.  Is on side of clear tube so we do iui wednesday instead. Dont hold out any hope tho.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh Kate, I'm sorry. It aint over til the fat lady sings tho and I haven't warmed up yet!  

Think of it this way - there's no good reason why it won't work and every chance it will. Relax and chill out as much as you can. Seems impossible I know but do try. Lots of luck and bubbles! x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey ladies!!! how is it going? hope you all had a nice weekend. im pooped and it's only monday! i have a feeling that af is gearing up to come as ive had some twinges... it is big fat hairy boll ox!!!

hi sam.. omg! i cant believe that ruthie is 35 weeks already.. really where is the time going? im   that in the next 2weeks little one puts on some chub.. try not to worry too much. can  you ask ruthie to text me or give me her number as my phone went for a bath and i dont have her number anymore!

hi rachel.. where are you?

hi sleepy.. ditto on the fat lady thing... im sure i have body dysmorphia.. i think im a size 10 and im not!!!

hi kate..   it only takes one hun... lots of  


hi bellini.. good luck for friday xx

hi em.. how are you diddling hun? i have been quiet coz i had a break from ttc... i was really radio rental as you well know!!! lol i got a promotion and my new role is v busy which i love. how is childling? hope you guys are better soon. wot you been up to hun?


hi sarah/smark... how are you doing hun? i dont know the answer to how youre feeling... maybe it's a self preservation thing.. i can soooo see myself with a baby and yet i have more chance of taking a dump in the queens handbag!!  



hi to all ive missed out xx 



amanda


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

good luck slycett - sending you positive thoughts that this IUI works for you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks sweeties.

Just had pregnyl shot....ouch! 

Amanda - nice to see you back hunny bun

Bellini - how are you getting on?

Hi to smark, sleepyt, and emsy

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Em~ I know it's mad isn't it   BUT i can safely say that all the girls i met when i first joined FF on this thread now no longer need it   Just you & amanda & kate now then i won't really know anyone on here anymore..... and trust me you will both follow   it's a funny ol thread.... it seems to take us forever when were on here (it felt like forever to me!!) but our time comes around in the end we just have to push on   

Ohhhh hark at me getting all emotional   Hormones  

Amanda~ Sure will get Ruthie to txt u sweetie   

Kate~ Loads of luck for ur IUI      

Right gotta dash to the loo as being kicked in the bladder by pumpkin!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

"Taking a dump in the Queens handbag" OMG Amanda I'm rofl       (I'm now thinking of a way I can suitably fit that into conversation one day!   

Childling is feeling better and was running around like a headless chook this morning so I have packed her off to school. I'm about to call in sick though as I feel really yuck. Nice peaceful day at home, hurrah. 

Kate - Good luck for the IUI honey, fingers crossed it works for you.     

Bellini - Great news! Well done   Let us know how it goes! 

Sam - Bless you with the hormones, you're not the only one (I cried at XFactor yesterday!   ) You're right about everyone though, another forum I go on, 2 of the girls I know really well and have met up with both announced their pg's yesterday! The moo's. I'm very very happy for them both, but ever so slightly jealous at the same time. Bad of me I know, but it can't be helped. 

You know what though guys, I got down all of dd's old clothes from the loft last night and I'm going to have a major sort out. We have boxes and boxes of stuff, and just hanging onto it all cos of what might be but is really unlikely feels weird. I'm keeping the best stuff and the things with memories, but the rest is going. 

Hope you're all having a good day. xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls 

I am still around i have been looking into having my tubes unblocked it is doing my head in to be honest not much info on here about it either .It can be done at the regency clinic in London .I have emailed my con to see if i had dye put through my tubes when i had op .As this would make a big difference on my decition to have it done or not as i would know if they were working at time   But i very much dealt this was done  

Still waiting for a email  

I loved the taking a dump thing too


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

hi em... have you enjoyed a blissfully quiet day?? glad you liked the dump thing... its just how i feel. i may have to stalk the queen and save said dump for when she has a big handbag! your turn will come hun it just takes time. like sam said our turn must be soon! its frustrating though.

hey wbg.. hope you get an email soon hun... it's hard when you dont know which direction to go in. 

hi sam how is your bladder! hope you are well hun x

hi kate how are you? 

im feeling very much like af is on her way. i had some pinky spotting today but ive gone back to normal now... but i know she is coming i wish she'd just leave me alone!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I had the dizzy spells hun and the pinky spotting could be ib  

don't give up yet 

Hello to you all am off to bed now it is calling 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning!
Rach, have you had your 20week scan yet? Are you finding out what you're going to have? 

Fingers crossed AF doesn't show up for you Amanda! She's due here today for me too. Have bought some hpt's but not used one yet! Get me lol. 

Wbg, hope your email arrives soon! 

Well I've got a friend popping in for a coffee in a bit so I better clear up the carnage that is my kitchen. DP cooked for us last night as I was feeling so ill, but bless him it's like he used every surface and every pan!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello emsy 

Just posting so you can see my bump pic   as you said the other day amanda it is headless 

Lots of love 

rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rachyroo! Fantastic bump you're sporting there lovely!   
(Shall I tell you a secret? I was due on yesterday but no sign yet!!! I'm too scared to test as it'll prolly be pointless so am waiting for the weekend!)


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hey good luck hunny


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Great to see your bump rachel


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely bump Rachel!

Wish I had one like that 

Good luck Emsy  

CD 11 for me. BD every other day, but still feeling quite negative about it happening 

Love and luck to everyone


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Well still no AF and I'm wussing out of testing   They're sat on the side in the kitchen looking at me though so I might cave in. Worked out this morning I was actually due on Tuesday, so am 2 days late. But, this has happened before and I'm poorly sick atm so AF might just be a little late for no reason. Arrghhhhhhhhhhhh   

Smark, good luck with the bd'ing, well you know what I mean! Gets a little tedious sometimes when you have to think about which day it is, and if you can just have fun and a good time or if there are certain things which need to be done lol!  

Wbg - How're you hun?

Took the puppy to have his stitches out this morning and his leg rebandaged and his wound's healed perfectly! (He broke his leg last week) He was a very good boy and let them do it without any fuss which was a relief. 

Hope everyone's doing ok! xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Emsy - any news hun?  

Really hope you get that BFP, let us know 

Love Sarah x


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay really dopey question....and also TMI alert....stop reading now if having breakfast!

I thought I would have ovulated by now, just cos I normally would have. But after tx I'm prob a bit messed up. Just now I had that thick whitish jelly-like cm. Now I'm worried I'm ovulating right now and I haven't had   in three days!!! Am I too late?
Or is that the stuff you get just before you ovulate and so that means I'm about to?

I used to know this and I have forgotten and it's thrown me!!! Help!! Cos I'm meant to be more fertile after tx!!

Yours Truly
Donut!
xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'd grab hubby tonight sleepyt!!!

Is it like stretchy Egg White? That's what you're looking for.


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Bellini
Yeah it was like that stretchy jelly stuff - and I can't remember if that's just before OV or just after? Or during and I have like a 2 hour window!!!! 
Ok so you think it's about to occur then? 

Whichever way he's getting it tonight! HAHAAA! But I don't wanna get my hopes up this month if I've missed it. It's been 3 days! Any from then will be long gone! 

(Sorry - this is def TMI) !! xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Bfn but still no sign of AF.   If we're not pg this month then we're taking a break. I can't do this anymore. And I'm too fat to get any other help. 

Sleepy - Go for it tonight and good luck! xxx

Had a car crash this morning and think I've pretty much totalled mine. Ins co were good, now just waiting to hear from garage. Both I and the chap in front of me were fine though which is the main thing.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Emsy hope your ok hunny, dont blame you for taking a break, this ttc can send you round the twist hun  

Sleepy - go for it girl   

Rachel - lovely bump hun im so jealous  i want one just like it 

Smark know what you mean about feeling negative 

Bellini and WBG - how are you both??  

Dont know whether i've posted this info but unfortunaely we had to abandon ivf due to poor response from drugs.  Had iui on wednesday but not really holding out much hope it works, i know my own body far to well.  Hav e-mailed the priory in birmingham to see if they offer any other drug regimes that may give us better results.

Will keep in touch girls, take care  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Thought I'd post here - currently on day 21 so in my 2ww - currently TTC naturally, although this is a monitored cycle - was told I was due to ovulate on day 14 (unusual for my cycle) from my right ovary which had an 18mm follicle and also told that there was another egg on my left ovary which I think she said had an either 10mm or 12mm follicle although that ovary had Endometri on it so may not develop properly.  She even queried me as to whether Id taken any Clomid this month (had one month on it last month), although she then added that some people naturally do produce two eggs each month (still not made me preggers in the last 8 years if I'm one that does!!).

Been BMSing every other day from day 10 until at least today.  Not sure what else I can do.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Afternoon girlies

Sleepyt - Good luck all with the   tonight wink wink  

Slycett - sorry about your TX but be positive. 

Emsy - sorry you're down... try and keep your chin up hun.  

Well, update on me.  Had my hyster-whatsit scan today with the dye.  Hurt like Flip but my tubes are lovely and clear.  They were really happy with them. So not sure where we go from here.  I have 2 more lots of bloods to do - a 3rd lot of day 21's and a day 2 as well as hubby going to have to do a sperm analysis which I want him to do before we go on holiday in 6 weeks.

One thing though, apparently my cervix was quite eroded and sore.  She said it was nothing to worry about (but obviously I am).  I have looked it up and it doesn't seem serious but wondered what I can do to help heal it?  Shall I book in with my GP.  My follow up gynae isn't until January and if it's something that's hindering my fertility then I'd rather get it seen too asap.

What do you think


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Randy Watson here!   Just checking in before my weekend of passion! Haha.

Lots of luck Heluerto - all sounds very positive from where I'm sittin! Really hope it works out this month for you!!  

Emsy - car crash??!!! Just slipped that in the bottom of the mail there! Glad you're alright though as u say. Take care and chill out this weekend hunni bee x

Kate - nightmare. I don't even know what to say, it makes me question what I'm moaning about. It must be awful I really hope they can find something better for you.  

We'll all get there girls, one way or another......must believe it xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Still no AF! CD34, 19dpo. If still nothing then I shall test again on Monday. DP will keep me away from the test until then lol.   
Well I have a lovely little courtesy car on the driveway, ins co were brilliant and arranged it for me as my car's likely to be a write off. It's still driveable but the cost of the work needed will be more than it's actually worth. So I shall then have to go new car shopping! 

Sleepy, hope you're enjoying your weekend, wink wink, nudge nudge!   

Bellini - Glad your results were good! I have no idea about the cervix thing but if she thought to mention it then perhaps you could pop in and see your GP or call them and ask their opinion. If it's unnerved you then it's worth it to put your mind at ease. 

Kate - Good luck honey. Fingers crossed that the IUI's worked for you. 

Off to finish painting the bathroom, and then onto the hallway once DP's finished making a mess. We've got a houseful of guests next weekend and the one after so we're desperately trying to make the house more presentable! x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Bellini just a quick one hun i too have the same.  Think its called either an etropine or ectropine cervix.  Like you i was worried to death   But apparantly its just a thin layer of skin over the cervix instead of the usual layers, and sometimes have a bit of spotting after a bonk  No need to worry tho hun we have no increased risks of anything nasty, so sleep well.  Good news on the tubes, hoe everything else goes well for you.

Emsy - fingers crossed for monday for you 

Sleepy dont wear dh out totally 

Hello to smark, amanda, fabizzy and would be great, hope your all having a lovely weekend

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi to heluerto - doubt if theres anything else you can do apart from loads of db's.  Good luck


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all

I got an email from con to say tubes were mended over a stint so were patent when done i am still not sure about tubal unblocking its alot of money and i think i may be throwing it down the drain  

i can't find any info about it or any succsses stories either so really not sure  

Wbg


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Emsy - still keeping my fingers crossed for ya - you never know   
As for crashing your car, hope you ok and not too shook up  

Hi Kate, lovely to hear from you again, good luck hun   

Hi Bellini, Amanda, Heluerto, wbg and Rachel  

CD 13 for me. BD as much as poss. Two more friends now pregnant - which just makes me ever more aware!

Off to watch x-factor now 

Love Sarah x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry - still new to the jargon and even checked my jargon dictionary - loads of DBs?, BD as much as poss?

Sorry if I'm being thick! - I just cant get either of them too!


----------



## positive++ (Sep 28, 2008)

HI girls, I was wondering if I could join in for a couple of weeks! I'm day 16 of trying this cycle naturally!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi postive++

Yes ur more than welcome to join us hun, bit of a quiet thread at the moment tho! 

Heluerto - db - baby dance 

Smark know what you mean i see pregnant women and newborn babies everywhere at the  

WBG have you managed to find out any more info petal 

Hi amanda - how you doin? 

Day 5/6 past basting for me, bits of crampy pains but nothing else.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

slycett said:


> Heluerto - db - baby dance
> 
> Smark know what you mean i see pregnant women and newborn babies everywhere at the


Thanks for the jargon translation! As for seeing pregnant women everywhere - I feel so sensitive and the worst bit is having to go to the Women's Centre at the JR for fertility treatment and the place is swarming with expecting mothers. (sorry hyper-sensitive as was there again this morning for my blood test).


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi

Yes i had a email to say my tubes were reconected over a stent so were defenatly patent at time of operation   I am not very positive about trying tubal unblocking as i belive the tube with hydro will be damaged anyway and also will leak toxic so would i ever get pg anyway   I just feel its a waste of money  

I should go and speak to my doctor really as i haven't since my hycosy as i didn't know what to say as i want to give up  

I am due af soon and it is still going to hit me like a ton of bricks as i still have 1% hope i was told that tube may of gone into spasm at time of hycosy i know this was very doubtfull but you can't help but wonder  

It's all down to money isn't it


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Money and weight wbg, I'm too fat   
I'm sorry things aren't looking good for you honey. I know absolutely zero about what you're going through but wanted to send you a hug   

Welcome Heluerto and positive   

Sarah, I know exactly what you mean about the pg women everywhere. I'm loving x factor too, I'm so sad.   

Kate, still got my fingers crossed for you honey. 

Amanda - where've you gone??!!! Hope you're ok lovely. 

Still no AF!!!!   Had another bfn this morning though, so I went and scrounged a blood test out of our practice nurse   Have to wait until Thursday for the results though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone, only me!
Well I suppose I'm on 2ww now officially. Although unofficially think there's very little chance!!! My weekend of nookie didn't quite go to plan. DH worked late Fri night ugh. I was in bed and neither of us could drum up the energy and I was annoyed .
But Sat morning made up for it and that was our lot! So hardly marathon sessions after my _sign_ but there's always next month!

I did view a thread on the Unexplained board re. how much BMS is required. Very interesting and I no longer need to worry that we're the only ones who may not _do it_ enough! Hehe.

Hope everyone doing ok in general. Very rainy day here in London....hope it's brighter elsewhere....xx

(And is anyone else disappointed that Anton is finished on Strictly Come Dancing already AGAIN?)


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning gals

Well CD 17 for me. So officially in the 2WW  

We Bd on CDs 8, 10, 12, 13, 15 and 16!!!!!!!! Knowing my luck we should have done it on 9, 11, & 14 

That's hown nutty it gets ya 

Anyway I have had TWO parents come in and see me at school this week to tell me that they are pregnant, by MISTAKE, UNPLANNED and they are both the same age as me  Canyou believe it? Maybe there's something in the water and I'll be next 

Hope you are all ok.

Love Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Good luck smark xxx


----------



## positive++ (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi sarah, Im CD 17 to of a 28 day cycle. Its driving me mad! I hope we all get BFP  

E xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Bellin  

Looks like we are Cycle Buddies 'Positive'  I'm usually 28-29 cycle too


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been on for ages, been having a bit of a difficult time (non IF related for a change).

Just popped in to send some   and  and blow you some bubbles.

Hope everyone is ok.  Good luck and   for everyone in the  

Foxy x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Foxy, we have missed you, are u ok hunny bun?  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Foxy, hope everything's ok with you and whatever has kept you away is getting better?     

Sarah, good work on the bd'ing!   Fingers crossed for you hun. 

Good luck to Sleepy and Positive too!   

You ok Bellini?

AMANDA, WHERE ARE YOU!!!     

Well girls, I get my blood test results tomorrow and I'm cacking my pants. Still no sign of AF and I'm cd37, 22dpo!   No pmt symptoms, boobs feel normal just heavy with super sensitive nips, and I was feeling a bit sicky this morning at work. Oh I so want this to be real, and not just in my head!   
Have been having niggles deep down in my pelvis for the last few days but still no signs of AF, so if I'm not pg then I haven't a clue what's going on!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Emsy

    

You sound pregnant   I have evrything crossed for you hun


----------



## positive++ (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey smark, we are cycle buddys, with roughly the same test date!      

Anything to report yet? ! Im analysing every little pain!   but I can't help it!!

Emsy Good luck with your results today! Thats pretty cool that you can get a free blood test!!  

Temp this mornings down to 36.7   Or maybe that an implantation dip!  

goodluck to everyone xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hiya girlies

I'm glad this thread is getting busier.

TMI Alert...

Can you believe I haven't had any   for a good 3 and a half weeks!!! Arrrgghhhh - no wonder I am feeling stressed.  

I sat hubs down last night and said please, please, please can we  but he doesn't want to with a durex so I am really annoyed right now. (gotta use durex until I get AF and then we can TTC again next month).

I am flippen climing the walls girls... 

Day 18 today... so in theory only 2 weeks left... Hubby's gotta break soon surely!!!


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Bloody hell Bellini! 3 and a half weeks? I'd be going stir crazy! If he doesn't like using condoms, can't he well *ahem* do other things?!   

The blood test was negative. 
I've got absolutely no idea what on earth's going on in there. More nausea, more niggles low down behind my pubic bone, and no AF!   

Just got a £1400 overpayment notice from the Tax Credit people. Jesus. It just keeps on getting better!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sorry about your blood test... I think we all drive ourselves in a mental home looking for signs.  In a way it's been nice this month not worrying about it cos I know it won;t happen.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Emsy  
I was getting quite excited there too!

Bellini, maybe DH will have such a build up of the swimmers dying to escape that you'll get pregnant 


Hi Positive - Yep CD 18 for me but nothing to report yet. Just starting to get sore (.)(.), but always do before AF so don't rely on that! I try not to analyse everything but always fail spectacularly 


Got an appointment with doc next week to try and move things further. I'm gonna ask for more day 21 bloods to be done and a day 2 FSH. Everything I see and read says that at my age I must persue things. I know my doc is very positive cause I got a BFP back in Feb, but it only lasted a few days. Also I realised the other day that when I had my last Day 21 blood test it was the month that I concieved!!!!!! So that may have effected results. Anyway I'm grasping at straws but don't want to end up being told that I should have pursued things sooner  Will pay if I have to!

Well good luck girls

love Sarah xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly] * Helllooooooooooo *  [/fly]

Well i just dont get my body!  I still havent started 

The gp said to me the other day "Well you cant expect a quick answer to ur condition"  I can not say (type) what i was thinking at the point  but i think i can safely say that after being told i had PCOS at 19 and ttc for 8 and half years i might just of figured that out myself!! 

So, crampy, bloated and ratty im not feeling too good. Thankfully i have a great guy who is supportive and considerate. Oh and a great pal who makes me smile and laugh!

Wedding plans are also coming along nicely!!  Very exciting!!!! Paid the deposit for the wedding car the other day.... going classic! Dress will be ordered next week! I cant believe everything has to be arranged so early but its amazing how much is already booked out on our day!

Honeymoon well we are thinking of but arent too sure where to go...any suggestions??

Ive got work tomorrow, this is going very well also..

Have a good weekend girls 
Tracey xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

*Specialmum* said:


> [fly] * Helllooooooooooo *  [/fly]
> 
> Well i just dont get my body!  I still havent started
> 
> ...


Any pics I love looking at wedding dresses??


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

*Specialmum* said:


> ------snip------------------------
> 
> Wedding plans are also coming along nicely!!  Very exciting!!!! Paid the deposit for the wedding car the other day.... going classic! Dress will be ordered next week! I cant believe everything has to be arranged so early but its amazing how much is already booked out on our day!
> 
> ...


Blimey - Our wedding is on 9th May 09 and whilst we've booked the venues already, nothing else has been done at all. We didnt want to plan anything until last month was out of the way 'just incase we got lucky' but we really do need to get a move on with everything - Mum is on standby to make a dress, and I think she'll start on that in about February - that way, we'll know roughly what size I'm likely to be (gone from a 24 to an 18 since March) and also whether there might be any extra tummy space required of course!

Sounds like you are already pretty much there though )


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Just got my day 21 and day 24 bloods in - 61 and 53 respectively.  Well they look more normal than I've seen in a heck of a long time.  Last time I did bloods on a natural cycle it came up at something like 14!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Caught up with you on **  

Heluerto~ Just had to butt in and say.... Our wedding is booked for the 9th may 09 too   Good luck hun for what must be a very lucky day, deffo couldn't think of a better day to get married on  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bellini ~ I do have a couple of me in the dress when i tried it on...not very good! I will see if i can get them on the computer if not i will have some more taken when i go in for a fitting!!



Heluerto said:


> Blimey - Our wedding is on 9th May 09 and whilst we've booked the venues already, nothing else has been done at all. We didnt want to plan anything until last month was out of the way 'just incase we got lucky' but we really do need to get a move on with everything - Mum is on standby to make a dress, and I think she'll start on that in about February - that way, we'll know roughly what size I'm likely to be (gone from a 24 to an 18 since March) and also whether there might be any extra tummy space required of course!
> 
> Sounds like you are already pretty much there though )


hi hun, i couldnt believe how hard it was to get a photographer and caterer!! Hope all goes well and let us know all the details!!! Your bloods sound very positive, xx

Sam ~ Hello a little birdie told me the scan went well and u have decided on a birth plan? Brave woman on your choice!! Hope all is going well and will def keep in touch!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Sam & SM - is there a wedding thread anywhere on the boards?  maybe there should be )


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls (If anyone out there..................)

Just a quick one - got some marking 

CD 22 for me. Still a week to go, seems like an age.
Not very hopeful - it's almost as though as every month goes by without a BFP I become more used to it
and almost expect to get a BFN.  

Off to the docs on Thurs to insist that I get referred. If I was only 29 and not 39 I would wait some more but time isn't on my side. 

Hey ho!

Love to you all - sorry no personals.

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi sarah im still here hunny bun  

Only 2 more sleeps to go till testing for me and am cacking myself.  Nearly caved in tonight and bought test on way home tonight to do tomoz morning but chickened out. 

Dont blame you going docs hunny i was 39 when i first went, cant do any harm. Good luck sweetie  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

im soooo sorry that i went AWOL... i think i was sooo p***d off with yet another bfp that i didnt even think to come on and tell you all that yet again it was af 1 bfp 0!! well im back again on the 2ww and so plenty more madness from me!!


hi sarah/smark how are you doing? hope the marking doesnt take too long 

hi emsy.. so sorry to hear about your car accident.. glad you are ok sweets  has af arrived or a bfp?? so hope that you are ok hun  dont even go there with the tax credits i got a bill a few years ago that was sooooo huge!xx

hi sm... what is your body playing at   


oh bellini... 3 1/2 weeks! i'd have to get my battery powered friends out!!!
(TMI sorry!)


hi positive how are you?


hi foxy... hope things are ok. we seem to just get hit by one thing after another . chin up love  




amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyyyy amanda great to have you back petal, how are you doing?  We have missed you so much on here, but to be honest i havent been on here much myself.  Sure that will change in the next few days tho when  go back to ttc au nat 

Good luck in ur 2ww honey, hope your dreams come true this month  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Evening girlies

Well we tried to   with Mr durex but it wasn't going to happen so roll on AF and then we can  for flippin England!


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls

I asked for more info where i had hycosy about where blockage was etc and i got a letter back a few days ago it said i would have to have a lap before having tubal unblocking as they would need to see if damage goes on down tube etc 

Another blow so if i would of egg shared i would have to pay for a op and if i go for tubal unblocking i would have to pay for a op first too  

To be honest i had already decided it would be a waste of time and money having unblocking done and i couldn't cope with egg share so there you go end of the road  

On a good note i am doing well at some courses and i am on the way to a ambition of mine so very busy and motivated  

I went away this weekend and was glad af never arrived as it would of been very inconvenient it is also very late cd40 tomorrow i have never been passed cd35 since op. I am not hoping i am pregnant as i have seen the evidence it will never happen . my body must of gone wierd now i am not trying for a baby anymore  

Emsy sorry about your tax credit i got one a few years ago for 1500  its always before xmas too  what cd are you now ?

wbg


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Kate

    

Wishing you masses of luck for a BFP sweetie.  

Lovely to hear from you Amanda    
Hi Bellini and WBG  

Think Af defo on her way - have wind for England   (why do I always get that after ovulation?)
And all the other usual Af signs are there 

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Well nothing happen here, apart from plenty of sex    My new man has def found my g-spot!! Yay!!!!   

Af not shown but still getting symptoms its on its way so time will tell.

No work this week and next week im off on holiday... this will be our first proper holiday together and i cant wait.

Been looking into honeymoons and we both really fancy Italy, but have to see how the pennies go.

Dress ordered yesterday, she thinks it will only take a couple of months cos its the end of the rush period,

I will put a pic up on here of the car we have booked.

Heres the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=7&pos=0

Theres also a photo of my tiera.

Take care girls xxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon! 

Af arrived last night/this morning unfortunately, so I've no idea what she thought she was playing at, as it was 27dpo! Flipping ridiculous, and I hope it's not beginning to mess around again. Very disapppointed and jaded about everything. Feeling quite down and rather tearful too, although that's prolly just a build-up of hormones. I'm wondering if it's possible for people to have a phantom pregnancy like dogs sometimes do - weird huh?! 
Anyway, I'm now deciding to give up on ttc for 6 months. It's messing with my head and I'm so down about it that I'm spending more time wishing for a baby I don't have than enjoying the family I do. I don't like being stressed out, tired and snappy so I intend to try and change it. I also want to lose another 4 st, before my Birthday next April. Then at least I'll be in a good position bmi-wise if we have to look at beginning treatment etc. 
Much love to all of you and I'll be popping my head in from time to time I'm sure. Good luck, and I hope you all get your bfp's soon.   xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey ladies! just a quickie from me as dp wants to watch a movie! 

hi kate & sarah! thank you for your lovely greetings... i have had a pants day at work and it has made my day   hope you ae both well.

hi sm! go girl!!!!!!!!! no wonder you are losing so much weight!!!

aw emsy.. i have replied in the secondary thread but i will say it again.. im gutted for you as i was really hoping it was late implantation and that you'd have a bfp. i can understand all of the reasons why you want a break. i was the same. i felt that i used to be fun and then all of a sudden i'd turned into this hpt obsessed lunatic! the break did me the world of good (now im just a lunatic!) if you want i can pm you my mobile of you can pm me yours and we can stay in touch.


anyway lovelies... cd 3 for me and i have a feeling that this is going to be another short one for me!!



hope you are all ok.



amanda


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey girls

Sorry you are so down Emsy  Don't forget tho that's what happened to Rachel - as soon as she decided to take a back step WHAM she's pregnant 

Hi Amanda, kate, wbg, sm, bellini, heluerto  

Right have any of you heard of an AMH or AHM test (not sure which way round it is!)

I went on the Zita West website last night and found out about it - it's fairly new and gives a better idea of our fertility. For me it sounds great cause of my age - think I'm gonna look into it further and might even pay to have it done!!!!!

Speak soon

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Smark let us know more about that test hun please xxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi SM 

This is a quote from the Zeta West site.

'Hormone Blood Profiles

In addition to our standard AMH test (anti-mullerian hormones test, also known as an Ovarian Reserve Test), that can predict the ability of the ovaries to produce an egg each month for up to two years ahead, there are a number of other blood tests for women that can be useful. Depending on individual circumstances we may also recommend testing for other reproductive hormones such as FSH (follicle stimulating hormones), oestradiol or progesterone.'

Apparantly it's fairly new and not yet available on NHS! I looked more into it and discovered that you can get it for about £80. Gonna ask my doctor about it tomorrow   

Donb't think it's particulary helpful to younger women as they generally still have a good supply of eggs??!!!!!

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone

Was interested to hear about the blood profiles Smark.

My GP has already tested me for LH, FSH, Progesterone - have you asked your GP to do the same?

Mine was free on the NHS.  In fact, I'm having a repeat set of bloods done (some last Monday and some on day 2 of next month).

I'd be interested to find out what exactly this test does as I am not ovulating (I believe) and I worry that I've run out of eggs!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Fairy x

Hi Bellini. I'm off to docs today so will tell you what she says. I'm sure they'll say I don't need the test 
It annoys me though cause at 39 I'm always told that it's best to get going - but after a year of trying all I've had is a day 21 test! And they say "It will happen"! 

Will let you know about the test, but if you look it up on net you'll find a load of stuff 

Let ya know x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Day 21 test results:

My progesterone has come back as 4.8

Bugger Bugger Bugger

  

What now?


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Bellini

Try not to panic hun  

I know that day 21 only tells you whats going on in that particular cycle. My doc told me that today
and I'm having another one done soon. I would talk to your GP or someone with real understanding who can point
you in the right direction.

I asked my GP today about the AMH test and she had never heard of it  
Did kind of expect it though!!!!! Still she was great and said sh would be happy to do another day 21 and I'm also having a Day 3
FSH and LH test - horray! Only taken a year 

She said once the results were back that she would then refer me to our local consultant.

So I feel a bit better that I've got a referral and having tests done. In the mean time we have to continue to do what we doin 

Love to you all

Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Smark
I have also been tested on the nhs on day 3 of my cycle which showed the results and day 21...  My cycles vary alot due to pcos and so does my qualitiy of egg and hormone levels.

Last test is on my profile page and was pretty bad.

I am hoping to get another test done on this cycle (When ever it starts) lol

I main concern is also reserve of eggs and quality... i have to loose a lot of weight before getting assitance off the nhs which has been a struggle for 7yrs.  I still believe i have other problems as i was slim b4 and not get pregnant.  IT would be good to just get a really clear idea of whats going on month to month but that means the gps investigating through regular testing and well u know what they are like...useless!

My new partner has been a breath of fresh air but it means my fertility journey has to begin all over again...i pray he doesnt but he may have problems which may affect us too.  Time will tell...but we have already discussed adoption.

i guess we really want gps to consider our feelings...we hear alot of positive resulting stories on here and we hear a lot of new tests and things to try...i dont know about u all but when ever i said anything to my gp that i had heard off hear she would just snub me!  

It can be very frustrating!

Now im finding out from fellow pcos sufferers that pcos doesnt cause pain...huh!  LOL  So now ive got to find out why im in so much pain.

But im heading on my holidays on saturday and plan to rest!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi

I had an appointment at the doctors and she was lovely she is writing to get advice from the gyneo at the hospital to see what he thinks i should do she is leaving it anonymous so we have options .We did discuss having my tube removed due to pain but she also thought about having the hydro removed too she could see what a dilemma i was in and felt unsure on the best way forwed especially if i could afford ivf one day .

She wasn't sure what way to go with it so we didn't blow my chances of a lap on nhs so fair play to her for that .Thats why she decided to get some advice first   I asked if i could have a fsh test as i didn't want to go through all this if my egg reserve wasn't good   although i am pretty sure its ok she agreed and i will do one on cd19 I'm cd2 What should the result be i have no idea ?

I am going back to see her when the gyneo has written to her she also advised me to look for somewhere to be referred as i have a choice now but i haven't a clue


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hello ladies! where is everybody?


hope you are all well and not going too crazy on the 2ww!



amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies,

How are you all doing?  Was a bfn for me im afraid   Had a great time in scotland downed quite a few jack daniels and ready for the rollercoaster to begin again i think 

Sarah hi hunny yes ur right about the amh but you should be able to have it done on nhs petal.  I contacted my doc last week and he has done blood test forms for fsh and amh for me, we are undecided until we get the results of these tests as to whether its worth going again with my own eggs.  Or do we go for donor eggs?  Or do we give up the treatment and go forward for adoption?  Or do we give up alltogether and be a childless family?  Not too keen on the sound of the last one im afraid, we will just have to see.

Hi amanda - im here hun hope nobody minds me staying around will try ttc au nat but god help me know theres not a cat in hells chance     How are you doing? so glad you are back with us again 

Hi wbg fsh test is normally done between days 2 and 4 of cycle i think, and the lower it is the better 

Specialmum hope you find some answers hun have a fantastic holiday  

Bellini i had the same result on progesterone as you petal, but the next month was a lot higher, apparantly some months i ovulate and some months i dont.  If my tubes were clear i could have started on clomid, but cos im such an awkward sod this wasnt an option for us. 

Hope ur all having a lovely saturday, think im gonna watch the rest of x factor and fall asleep on sofa

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey there  

Good luck with your results Kate - I know what you mean about having the results before deciding what to do. 
You are lucky with your doc, mine didn't even know what AMH was  Still, I'm having FSH and Day 21 done, so that'll give me an idea on the ole egg situation  

CD 28 for me. AF due tomorrow ish! All signs of AF, usual pains, spots sore (.)(.)......
Good luck girls 
Sarah x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

Me again!

Did a HPT and guess what? I got a  
I can't believe it - in total shock. So happy, but really scared as I have AF pains.
I had these pains last time I got a BFP and went on to lose it. I know it's really early days
but just wanted to share my news with you gals.

Fingers crossed that it all stays healthy  

Will be back soon

Love Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG hun I am so happy for you            
I had lots of cramps etc in the early days so try and stay positive 

I am keeping everything crossed for you

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Smark honey congratulations


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel love your bump   how are you ?


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh thankyou Rach and wbg 

Rach - just saw that you are having a little boy    and that you have a huge lovely tummy!

Think it will be a case of taking each day as it comes. Never wanted 12 weeks to come round so quickly!!!
I want to know so many things, when will I really start to feel it? Will I get nausea (hope so ) When will by belly begin to grow? When will it feel real? Then I have to stop and take deep breath and pray that it happens 

Will keep you posted

love Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am fine thanks wbg  hope you are doing well have you made up your mind as to the future?  

Sarah I had a m/c the first time I got pg and everything was fine after that even though I have had scares with bleeding this time so there is no reason why this pg will not continue hun.  Every time is different.  I know your mind is in a bit a bit of a spin right now I was the same. It's lovely though  

Keep faith and I am sure everything will be great 

Hello to everyone else

Must rush am cooking dinner

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyyyyyy sarah omg hun so so happy for you     Hope everything goes well for you petal, loads of      for you.

Hi rachel, lovely bump you have there, any ideas where i can get one?  

Hi amanda, wbg, specialmum and everyone else. 

I've been a bit down the last couple of days to be honest but am slowly clawing my way back up.   Just gotta have fsh and amh done before we decide whether its my eggs or donor eggs, and if its donor eggs we ar looking at a clinic in elche in spain instituto beranbeu or something like that.  There is no waiting list for donor eggs and they are emailing me prices hopefully in the next couple of days.  Would need to go over for examination first, scans and stuff then the majority of other stuff by email or phone till we get to transfer.  Think it would be afer xmas tho may manage frist hospital app before if poss.

Have a lovely sunday nite eveyone,  going to finish dinner off am starving.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

[fly]CONGRATS SMARK!!!!!!!!!!! [/fly]

AMANDA xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

smark that is fab news... i have everything crossed for you!!!


Hi rachel.. that is fab news about a boy.. col is desperate for a boy just to even out the hormones in this girl heavy house!! Having said that i know he'd love a girl.


hi kate...   your sooooo sweet. i shouldnt be here either really as im on the clomid but im staying! i like it here ! how are you doing hun 

hi wbg.. hope you are well sweety xx 



amanda xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel a boy too   thats so great . I am still not sure about future and if i will continue to try for a baby as i have so many issues and really don't want any more operations but i am happy and have lots of things going on in my life so im good .


Missyb im ok doing maths at the moment trying to achieve level 2 City & Guilds i hate maths im doing it everyday  .Hope you are well too here is a big  

Slycett im sorry you are a bit down it's hard all these decitions isn't it   I have made enough in the last year and have had enough to be honest hope you fell better about it all soon


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Congrats Smark - greeeaaattt news.

Take it easy now girlie.  Take care of that little beanie.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou for all your kind messagaes girls 

Tested again this morning - another digi blue - and it's still a  

Still having AF pains and was awake at 3am - wide awake!

I'm staying here for a while, at least until I'm sure that things are all ok.
Hope you don't mind girls? 

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning sarah  

Yeah for the other test being positive   

Hello Amanda nice to hear from you  Still sinking in that it is a boy, I keep thinking what am I going to do with him   can I still put ribbons in his hair   I am looking forward to it though something different, and of course dh is over the moon   right not that I have to say it but good luck hunny for this month  

wbg glad you are happy   Thanks for the congrats 

Kate what is going on with you then   I haven't read back so am not sure but hope you are ok 

Just to say that Ruthieshmoo who was a regular on this thread has had a baby boy  Amanda you know her for sure and sm you too, there is a thread in the birth announments with a lovely picture. 

Sm how are you ?  How are the wedding plans going 

hello Bellini 

and anyone else 

House is a tip but have that monday morning feeling like I could just chill on the sofa but mustn't have to get on 

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Please can I join you? As you can see from my signature we are still on the roller coaster of love!

I am feeling happy today as for the first time my digital fertility monitor showed medium fertility so I am all chuffed and proud as it has been low, low, low and I am on day 24 so really keen to know when I peak.
I must have peed on 100's of OPK sticks and they are always very hit and miss for me  . I am hoping that we have found something that will tell us when we have got a green light. 

I have had a look through a few pages and want to say huge conrats to Sarah - amazing news!! and I really look forward to chatting with everyone .

Thanks Slycett/Kate for making me aware of the thread  .

Look forward to getting to know you all.
Lentil
xxxxxsx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evevning ladies!

Yayyyyyy lentil - u found it    We do have a laff on here hun ooooo opk's suppose id better go and get one tomoz 

Rach - i have had a right crap time hun, ivf was cancelled due to poor response and transferred to iui which which didnt work.  Currently awaiting fsh and amh blood tests next month ( couldnt get done this month as was in edinburgh) to see if its wrth trying again wih own eggs on short protocol ivf.  If not then we will be off to sunny spain to visit lovely lentil who luckily has a hotel there quite close to a clinic she has also put me in touch with for donor egg ivf.  You have a beautiful bump there hun, hope you are keeping ok and not doing too much  

Sarah - glad you had another bfp this morning, how many tests have you got left now?

Amanda - hi hunny how are you doing today?  Of course you should be here hun, where else would you be, you belong here with us and we missed you  

Wbg - yes hun this decision making is soooo hard, never thought i would agree to donor eggs at all, amazing how we move the goalposts to try and get what we want,  we are in the position that we can afford to fund 1 last cycle of ivf so we have to choose carefully what we think will be the best thing to do to give us what we want  

Hi bellini how are you doing hunny bun, any more tests going on for you yet?  

Started diet today girls, weight watchers shares will no doubt be rising steadily the next few weeks    Gammon ooops mashed potato and veg for tea, have been very good all day tho.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Hello Lental and welcome to this thread. You will be made very welcome on here
and the girls are a really great bunch. Thankyou also for the congrats :

Hi Kate - I have done three tests so far! Bit worried cause tho cause I did 2 digis which said pregnant then tonight I did a Clear Blue ordinary. Although it was still positive it was very pale 

I'm also so scared, these AF pains are quite strong and feel just like AF on its way. 
I hope noone thinks I'm being selfish. I know I should be really happy, it's just that I am scared of having another m/c. I'm     that our bean sticks 

Love to all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Evening all you lovely girlies.

Sending Smark lots of lovely PMA   let's get you past that first milestone eh lovely and safe.  

Nothing new with me really. We gave in and  bit naughty given we weren't meant to until the old witch got me but we got carried away! Tee Hee 

I bought a digital thermometer today and I've got 30 OPK sticks at the ready. I'm gonna start testing on day 1 and go right through and make a note of any days I even get a partial 2nd line to try and work out if I am peaking on a weird day. I've got some codes on another forum for access diagnostics if anyone wants them. Hang on ***bellini trots off*** back again girlies:

-----

Our current coupon code is thankyou. It can be used on any of our sites below

www.accessdiagnostic.co.uk

***************************

www.buyclearblue.co.uk

www.buy-clearblue.co.uk

Use this coupon code thankyou to get a 6.5% discount on your goods

Coupons valid until the end of October 2008

Online coupons may be used multiple times. Please feel free to pass the coupon codes on to your family, friends, colleagues, chat groups etc

Only one discount is applied per order.

Kind regards,

Access Diagnostics Web Team

------

Hope that helps someone. I'm gonna get some more pee sticks. Hubs is quite chuffed about my thermometer, we've spent the evening doing our temperature - Saddos we are.!!!

I'm really grateful for this thread - makes me feel really supported and I'm glad it's getting busier.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Night night lovelies - thank you for the coupon Bellini and thanks for the welcomes Slycett and Smark
xxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Well did another test this morning and it was BFP but very faint  Still have AF pains so went to doc. She told me that it's not looking good  She also said "It's very common". Great help!

I'm so so scared that it is all over for me again 
Boobs feel sore still, tho a bit less and AF pains still there. 

Love Sarah x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Sarah    That everything is OK. Can you get them to do your bloods and check them again 2 days later? I really hope everything is OK. xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lental  

No don't think the doc wants to know 

I know it's common and all but it doesn't make it any easier to bare - especially when you have been trying for sooooo long 

    PLease stick little one

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Smark said:


> Thanks Lental
> 
> No don't think the doc wants to know
> 
> ...


Sending you lots and lots of PMA Smark. Hang in there little one.   

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Smark -   to your Doc - thats dreadful. Can you not demand a blood test somewhere? I am all angry for you now!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Na! 
Think I just have to wait hun 
Thought the 2ww was bad but this is tough too 

Thanks for your support tho 

Trying to teach my class here and keep my head together!!!!!
All tests BFP so far it's just these bloody pains!

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I know that "stretching" pains are quite common in early pregnancy so it might not be anything too bad.

Can you not try the Early Pregnancy Unit?  That's what they're there for surely.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

sarah when I had all my bleeding and then passed that clot the doctor told me I had defo had a m/c and look at me now.  I used two types of tests the first response one and the boots one.  First response was much darker than the boots one even though I did them on the same day.  You are still early on so would be normal for the lines to be lighter.  No bleeding no spotting bfp's they are all good signs hun    I do understand it driving you mad but you just have to hang in there you have no choice.  Doctors are not really interested in you at this stage I took myself to a&e and everything when I was bleeding only to be sent home again   Even when I was having bad pains at 18 weeks I was told on the phone that I was still early on and nothing anyone could do if it were to go wrong   I have a feeling you are going to be fine hun 

Lots of love and luck and hello to everyone else 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Rach

You are a great support 

I will pm you tomorrow and keep you posted x

Love Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Smark


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Smark~ Really hope all works out for you hun   Have you thought about asking the docs to test ur progesterone levels?? I know pains ect are completly normal & i know i didn't get really sore (.)(.) either so try not to worry about that. BUT when Ruthie went to the docs with her last pregnancy due to being worried because of previous MCs they checked her progesterone levels which were low so she was put on cyclogest to top it up. Just a thought but it's something worth looking into if ur concerned even if only to put ur mind at rest and hey look at the gorgious little boy ruthie has just had if you need a little push to be a bit pushy with ur doc   
All the best & lots of        

Rach~ Hey hun, Congrats on having a blue one hunny!! 

Amanda~ Hope ur doing alright babe??  

Sam xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Smark - how are you today hunny?  

Hope everyone else ok, pretty quiet here cd6 roll on the bd's  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can book my day 2 bloods.

Been jumping up and down in the loo!!!  

I'm officially a loon.

I've BBT'd this morning and the morning before and my temp went from 36.52 to 36.25 which is quite a reasonable drop (I'm on CD31).  Going to BBT and OPK this coming cycle so C'MON AF show up so I can start!!!!!!!!!!  

Smark - how are you darling


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Ladies hello!
My Bl**dy Digital clearblue monitor has shown a change from low to high fertility yesterday and Monday and this AM its gone back down to LOW  .

Does this mean that I am not going to peak and ovulate this cycle? Could it mean all the BMS has worked    we did do it both days three times in total (always wonder of there is a chance dont we?  ) Could it mean the bl**dy stupid thing just isnt working? I spoke to clearblue and they said it may be that my cycle is too long for the monitor this month - well thats just bloomin fantastic ....Didnt she know how important that thing is to us after 5 years of TTC every little pointer helps kwim!!??        sorry going a bit loony here  

Anyhow - how are you all doing? xxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Girls

Thanks for all your thoughts 
I'm still very very nervous and still getting the AF pains - even had to take a paracetomal (sp) last night! Anyway did another test this morning - stil BFP  My (.)(.) are really sore too 

Checking eveytime I go to the loo and sometimes the pains are like I'm being stabbed in the middle of my pelvis 

Never wanted 8 weeks to go so quickly before 

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Smark glad the bfps are still going ahead for you hunny, you must be so nervous at the moment, and i know everyone else will be saying it as well, but i have it on good authority from 2 friends that they both had af pains one up to 16 weeks and both went on to have lovely fat chubby bubbas  

Lentil i only ever do the smiley face opks so havent got the foggiest about yours hun, im on cd6 so think oooh i mite start 2nite 

Hi sam - love your pic hunny not long to go now 

Hi amanda, rach, bellini and would be great, how we all doing 2day?

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Aw thanks Kate 

I suppose it's cause when I m/c in Feb I had the AF pains then too!
The stabby pains are the ones that get me tho - right behind pubic bone - ouch!

I should be so happy at the moment, but I just can't seem to relax and enjoy it all - not yet 
Feel selfish saying that cause I know that so many of us just want to be in this position.
Still, I am doing my best to stay positive whilst keeping the hpt companies in business 

Noone should know how many I've done 

Hope all you girls are ok and BD for England 

Lots of Love

Sarah      Please let bean stick


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

How are you today hun 

amanda just read your diary keep your chin up girlie  

Morning everyone else

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rach

Still the same - pains, BFP sore (.)(.).
Do you really think that the pains could be normal? 
I know you can't tell but the stabbing ones get me - like a knife catching - ow!

SO SO want it to work        

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

AF came!!! Yay!!!

TMI but...

Woke up at 2.52am and wiped and there was the teensiest bit.  This morning a bit more so bloods are being done tomorrow a 8am - phew! though I might have to wait till next cycle.

Never been so pleased to see the witch.  Also, 31 days sounds like a nice little cycle length to me.  

My temp went down this morning. From memory it was 36.05 (I wrote it down at home).

Tonight I'm going to POAS.  Now, what time should I do it?

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

_*skulks in and whispers "Good morning Girls"_ 

Sarah! Fantastic news honey!!! So chuffed for you and my fingers are crossed that it's a sticky little bean!  

Rach, wow a boy! What do you do with them then?!   I bet your DH and your girls are absolutely thrilled.

Hey to everyone else! I couldn't stay away for long. Still not temping, or opk'ing or fussing really but just having good sex for it's own sake, although we're paying attention to my body so when I went on heat a few days ago and started harrassing DP he took notice lol. Have re-joined weightwatchers (fat fighters lol) so we'll see how that goes!

Hope you're all doing ok. Much love. Em xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Emsy, lovely to hear from you 

Hi to everyone else  

Well I woke up this morning and (.)(.) don't feel as sore 
Still have mild AF pains and just have a 'feeling' of not be preg any more 
I know I'm being oversensitive, but am so scared. I did another test this morning and it's still BFP, but why would my (.)(.) be getting less sore 

Feel very tearful and just want it all to work.

Sorry to moan girls!

Love Sarah x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Smark   hunni pls try not to worry - I know thats easier said than done after what you have been through. Try and stay positive as you can. I know a lot of the girls who got BFP on my cycle buds thread hve signs like AF pains and sore (.)(.) that do come and go and they have mostly had scans and all have been good. 

L
xxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Aw thanks Lental.

I've just had to do a whole school assembly!!!! 498 kids and all I want to do is cry  Just trying to hold it together until I get home. At least then I can have a good cry with DH 

Love Sarah x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

That cant be easy!   I couldnt have got through these last 6 months at work if it wasnt for the fact that I work from home and I am so eternally grateful for that. Keep going hunni - I am sure everything will be fine but I understand how hard it is when you want something so badly


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Welcome back emsy  hun you dont have to chart and do opk's to be on here petal, i was gonna get opk test but to be honest havent bothered   Just gonna bd whenever we can and enjoy it, like you have joined katies fat club  dont bother going to the club but am following the diet and ive lost 2lbs this week already, is hard tho.  Glad you are back with us sweetie 

Smark oh hunny bun     to you, but lentil is right, symtpoms do come and go petal, go and have a good cry sweetheart it wont do you any harm, but i have a really good feeling for you   

Lentil - hi hun how are you?  CD8 for me and the bms starts tonight poor old dh will be knackered by the end of next week   

Bellini how did you get on with poas?  Hope blood test not too bad for you today 

Hi amanda, samonthemoon, special mum and wbg, hope your all looking forward to the weekend. Im working tomorrow morning so no doubt will be on here loads as really quiet on saturdays 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Kate - hope you have a history of good feelings coming true  

Love Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hiya

Well I POAS at 7pm last night.  Totally forgot to put them in my bag so I'll have to do it tonight at 7 again.  Negative but that's ok.

I BBT'd this morning.  Temp still going down.

CD2 today.  AF came on heavier which is good in a way.  My blood test was really fine and should get my results quickly.

Hubby "did his thing" in a jar today so hopefully in a week or so we should get both results back soon as.

Also, I had to re-arrange my gynae as hubby can't make January so we got XMAS EVE!!! Yay soooo happy.  Think we must have a cancellation. 

Happy today.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Kate,
Well done on 2lbs thats fab - I have been really restricting cal intake and fat intake and I have to say I still havent managed to lose any more   and now its the weekend  

Bellini - fingers x'ed thats a good sign for a Christmas Eve appt xx

L
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well where to start?  OK after the last two weeks of constantly obsessing and stressing i realised yesterday that all i had thought of all day and all night even through the night cos it was in my dreams as well was ttc!  And i think it is starting to drive me slightly crazy   

I havent seen many of my friends for the last 2 months or even spoke to some of them(cos i ignore the phone) and am now really embarrassed and ashamed cos one of my friends txt to say sorry she hasnt been in touch but shes been quite ill.  So apart from doing this message on every thread (and its a lot) today im banning myself from the internet apart from 1/2 per day from now on.  Cos im either on here or looking on other search engines trying to find answers.  Shall we adpot shall we go for donor eggs shall i try my own eggs? Do you getwhat i mean girls and this is happening every day, and more than once and its not doing me any good   I know i will get my answers in time and hopefully one day get a bfp, we will still ttc au nat till blood tests, but have to give my mind a rest from it all for a bit and concentrate on me and dh, my family and my friends.  Plus house is a tip as im always on computer.

Bellini hope its good news for you on xmas eve hun sounds like a good omen.

Hi to everyone else.

Right girlies, my rant is over, going to enjoy the weekend once   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww kate   i sooooo know what you are going thru! i have been there myself. in the end it was one of the reasons that i decided to go back to work full time! i thought it might a)stop me spending my days off glued to the web searching for answers to my if, or on here seeing how everybody is doing and just generally obsessing! and b) that it would be a case of new job new baby! haha how wrong was i?? i have been there for 8 mths and nadda!

dont go permanently hun ill miss you!


amanda


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hellloooo girlies!!!

Just got back from my week away and had to come on and see how u all were.....

Smark...Couldnt believe your fantastic news!!! I can understand how u must feel but it sounds like the girls on here have been a great comfort to you and im wishing u all the best sweetie!!!!

Great news about ruthie!!!!

Sam... Not so long now!! Hows the birthing pool? lol Will text u soon babes.

Well we had a wonderful time on holiday, were very busy!   

But i was abit poorly too, went very dizzy and sore boobs and the past two days my tummy has felt strained.... 

And before u asked nope ive done no tests lol

My partner wants me to test soon though bless him, i just expect my af to come along any point soon.

But my tum does hurt and i havent got a stomach bug. 

Will keep u posted if _anything_ happens.

Hugs to u all xxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

SM - Glad you had such a lovely holiday and managed to get in lots of the good stuff  Fingers crossed for you  

Kate - Don't stay away too long. Though I know what you mean about it taking over your life  You never know, taking a step back might just bring you a surprise BFP 


Hi Amanda, Lental, Bellini and Emsy - hope you all ok?

Well I'm 4 wks +6 today and still fretting  My Af pains have come and gone but tonight were really sharp, really thought AF was about to arrive  
My poor (.)(.) have never been prodded so much  I am so obsessed with them not feeling as sore 

Right off to slob out now
Love Sarah x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Well back into my 2ww now.  you may well have read this in my treatment diary, but thought I'd post it here - just wondered if anyone else has had anyone predicting their future.......

I walked out of the clinic and saw someone I have met recently on a course I am doing I've only met her for four 2-hour teaching session and not really had a proper conversation with her before.  She stood with me whilst I was in tears and suddenly told me that there were two babies waiting for me - not twins, but that one of them would be well on their way in Autumn next year and the other would be on their way before 2010 was out.  It was a really strange moment.  She was touching my arm as she spoke, and she spoke with such certainty.  She said she wouldnt tell me which gender they were, but implied she already knew.  She told me she had gone all goosebumpy and showed me too - her arms were covered.

I'm really sceptical about this sort of thing, but it did make me feel all funny. 

Just have to see if her preminitions come true now!   

I've found out since that she is a spiritualist.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I was once told by a palm reader that i was going to have a boy and a girl.....I decided along time ago she must have been on about my dogs!!    

Other than that no i havent hun...very interesting though...cant wait to see the out come!!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow I would love to meet a spiritualist if they told me that - I would worry in case they said I had no hope though   
I am really tempted to look into it you know.
L
xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Afternoon girlies

Smark - how are you honey? Feeling a little more relaxed

Glad everyone seems quite positive.  CD5 today and so tonight Mr Bellini is gonna be one lucky man!!!  

I am finding BBTing really therapeutic even though I keep dreaming about taking my temperature and waking up in the middle of the night thinking it's morning and time to test - weirdo 

Anyway, just trying to keep positive - have updated my ticker.  2 more cycles and then we're in to see the gynae.  

Had rubbish news about MIL's cancer so I'm even more determined to make her a Nanny as soon as possible.

I've been to a couple of tarot readers who both predict 2 children for me - either twins or 2 close together.  Also my mum reads the playing cards and is quite spiritual and she's positive I have 2 babies on the way.

Most spiritualists/tarot card readers worth their salt will be honest but won't tell you bad news unless you specifically ask them.  Even if they see bad stuff in the cards they generally don't say "oh, I can't see a baby", they'll just concentrate on the positives that come out of your reading.  I'd def say (as someone who used to ring them a LOT), don't call these phonelines.  Go to someone recommended and actually sit across from the person doing your reading.  If they're any good they won't charge the earth as most decent readers see their gift as a blessing to share rather than something to make money from.

Baby dust all round girlies



Love Bellini xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girlies how youall doing?

CD11 for me 2day, we decided still to try nat as no real pressure, apart from me jumping on dh every night for a week, but apparantly that type of pressure he can handle    He is going to docs 2moz as think he has been under so much pressure he keeps going shaky/nervy like some kind of panic attack i suppose.  So glad we are taking time out think it badly affected us both this time. 

Specialmum any news yet hunny? 

Smark how are you feeling today petal? 

Hi Heluerto spooky about the spiritualist  Must admit i have been tempted but always too scared 

Hi bellini i got to the stage where i was dreaming about blood tests donor eggs and ivf every night, thats why we decided no more for a while  

Lentil hi hun what date are you coming over to wolvo hunny? 

Hi amanda. roxy, wouldbegreat and everyone else    to you all.  

Feel so much more relaxed today, and have just used up 15mins of my alloted ff time, so thats 15mins left for later 2nite    

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Kate sweetie,

My Dad's heart op will be 30th so I will be there for a week - 10 days - would love to meet up if you can. I honestly can say I know exactly what you have been feeling as I have been the same so it would be good to have a beer and a laugh with you aswell as a heart to heart  . 

I am not sure where we (my Mum and I) are staying but it will be a Hotel near to the Royal W'hampton Hospital (assuming there is one!) so we can get to Dad whebnever we want to and spend time with him. 

L
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Did test and it was negative...not surprised and today i have been feeling very pre- af so expecting it in a day or two...

Def got to get this pain sorted...tonight my left hip is killing...the pain i get in the hips or lower back always hurts more nearer and during af...  

i always thought it was associated with my pcos but after hearing from the other pcos sufferers on here they dont get it!!  

The left hip and what i think is ovary area is so painful..  

Tracey xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening all!

just waiting for af... cow cow cow!!!! 

anyway, hope you are all well.

sm hope that that pain goes soon hun  

hi kate.. thank you so much for the pm.. you are such a sweetheart  


hi lentil.. hope your dads op goes well next week  



amanda xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Well, my tests are back for FSH, Prolactin, Oestradol and LH - they are FINE apart from the not ovulating.  Hubby's sperm count is 22 million.  The normal range is 20-250 million so he is on the lower end of the scale. 

So anyhoo, I called hubby and told him and he recons the other 200 million sperm are just "on holiday".  

Typical hubby not taking things too seriously - well I think he might be a bit miffed but he wouldn't show it to me. 

I asked the secretary what would be my next step - obviously she can't give medical advice but I said "well, I guess I could be in line for clomid" and she said "oh well sounds to me like it'd be something along those lines" and she said not to worry too much until I see the specialist in December. 

Get in


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well done bellini  

Hi amanda hun, are u feeling better today? 

CD12 for me, might bd later might not dont know if i can be arsed to be honest, just enjoying not worrying about it for a change   DH got on ok at docs, gave him sudafed for headaches as he thinks it sinus related. Dr never mentioned anything about panic/anxiousness tho so god knows, hopefully he will start to pick back up a bit now.  Think dh needs to find a part time job now as he spends too much time worrying and stressing, but there is nothing going at the mo so we have agreed he will try properly after xmas.  

Hope everyone else is well, will try and catch up again later.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Bellini - Remember it only takes 1 

Kate - Love your relaxed attitude. Hope DH feels better soon. I know what it's like to have anxiety/panic attacks  Horrible!

Amanda -    NO AF!  

Lental -   Hopoe your dad is better soon.

Hi everyone else. Hope you don't mind me still posting here. I know it's silly but don't feel ready to leave you and still not quite able to believe things might be ok  I'm offically 5 wks + 1 today. My next mini-milestone is 6 weeks. Well if I'm honest each day is at the moment 

Anyway off home now. DH working in Manchester tonight so gonna buy a ready meal and chill 

Love Sarah x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think I'd have paid to hear a prediction, and I didnt get much choice about hearing this one I got, but I'm hear what you say about people willing to share their gift rather than making money from it Bellini.  And this was definitely a freebie!

I've been in a pretty bad mood for the past couple of days so I guess its a no-no this month - got my day 21 bloods tomorrow and then wait to see their results.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

where is everyone?

Day 9 in the Bellini house and my temperature seems to be stabilising which is good.

And errr that's it.


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm here!

Got a bruise on my arm from todays day 21 bloods, but I'm good apart from that!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Not much to report here im afraid, no af still and plenty of cycle symptoms so feeling abit low.

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Im here too 

Day 15 in the sylcett house, no bms for us at all this week and im feeling great about it!  Not bothered this month, dh been poorly and too knackered.  Not that fussed as we needed a break.  Will do better next month girls i promise 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies!
Well, busy weekend   Had lines on OPK yesterday and today and have been 'air cycling' after making my demands known and having had them met. Poor DH is knackered so I am taking him out for lunch to fortify himself and then might let him have a little rest before .... erm, resuming the position       I am so excited as rarely get lines. Interestingly it is cd 35 so it seems either its a looooong cycle or I ovulate late in cycle.....Off to eat fish at lunch - not keen but protein so going to have swordfish I think. 
Hope you all have lovely Sundays xxx

LizzyB - I dont want to jinx this but pls can you add me to your list!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope you are all ok? It's soooooo quiet on here 
I know I'm not on a 2ww, but I'm still not ready to leave yet! 

Lentil - hope you didn't wear DH out too much 

Kate - Glad you are feeling relaxed this month, sometimes it's not til we have a rest that we realise how 'all consuming' the ttc thing is 

Heluerto - Good luck with your day 21 results 

Bellini - how's it going with you hun?

SM - Hope you feeling a little bit better now  

Amanda - how's it going hun?

Well I'm now 6 weeks + 1 and still a worry wort!! I'm still having AF pains and I'm still doing hpts   Until I get a scan it's the only thing that really helps reassure me. Apart from sore (.)(.) I haven't had symptoms and, can you believe, I'm actually willing morning sickness to come 

Got to go now

Love to you all

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone

CD14 in the Bellini house.

Well I gave up OPKing but I am BBTing religiously.  I had a peak 2 days ago but that was because we had one almighty row I think, and I peaked again this morning so I wonder what that means?  We BD'd last night too as we haven't done so for a bit.

Think we kinda ruined this cycle by not BDing enough only  on CD7 and CD13 but I'm not going to worry too much - holiday in 5 days time - hurrah!!!!!!!

love to all

Bellini xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

You are only on Day 14 Bellini - you just need to continue for next few days at least - Day 15 is ovulation day on a normal 28 day cycle - not sure what your cycles are?  Keep BMSing girl!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Heluerto said:


> You are only on Day 14 Bellini - you just need to continue for next few days at least - Day 15 is ovulation day on a normal 28 day cycle - not sure what your cycles are? Keep BMSing girl!


Thanks - I am a very irregular cycle person so I'll get hubs on the case tonight/in the morning - poor lad! 

I can be from 28-34ish days.

Loving the new avatar btw. xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Bellini said:


> I can be from 28-34ish days.
> 
> Loving the new avatar btw. xxx


Well according to my gynae - you should be BMSing every other day from day 12 to day 21!

Glad you like the new avatar )


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Heluerto said:


> Bellini said:
> 
> 
> > I can be from 28-34ish days.
> ...


Ohhh well tonight's the lucky night for Mr Bellini then!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to add my two cents

I was told to BD every other day from day 8!!!!!!
I expect Mr Bellini will be happy with that 

Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

blimey! every other day from day 8!!! you wait till i tell mr missyb! tee hee.. bless the 2 of us have been sooooo tired he has been working 6 days a week and i work full time... maybe i need some com-passionate leave! 


hi smark,bellini,sm,fabizzy (are you still checking up on us hunx),lentill and katie. welcome loopyone! this is a fab thread, the girls are lovely xx


love


amanda


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

We find making the time to BD really difficult - we both work long hours and by 9pm we're shattered.

However, Eastenders is flippin fantastic so I'm gragging him up after we've eaten!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

We used to nip upstairs before Eastenders - do the deed - then DH would go and make dinner whilst I lay with me legs in the air 

Missyb - so good to hear from you  

I'm having a scary time - AF pains, spotting and anxious - oh joy.  

Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Well mr specialmum (hehe does make me chuckle hearing u all refer to you other halves this way  ) Is very keen to participate in this trying game and on holiday the discussion came up and well ..................... Yep we are now offically ttc!!

Im not worrying if the end result is a baby as im throughly enjoying the "Trying" part   

Well halloween is upon us and we have decorated the house with banners, scary sounds, a dancing skeleton!!  

Got the party tomorrow nite!! Looking very forward to this!

Then on saturday morning and afternoon im off wedding dress trying

Have a great time girls

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

SAM!!!! ANY NEWS?


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Bellini said:


> Heluerto said:
> 
> 
> > You are only on Day 14 Bellini - you just need to continue for next few days at least - Day 15 is ovulation day on a normal 28 day cycle - not sure what your cycles are? Keep BMSing girl!
> ...



Hi Ladies - sorry have been awol - I have been looking after my Mum & Dad and they dont have t'internet aaarrggghhhhhh.....Bellini - just had to qoute you and say its not your DH's CASE you need to get on !   

Heluerto - Is today test day? Thinking of you hunnni and good luck.

Smark - I know that spotting and even light bleeding is normal in early pg - call your healthcentre and speak to a midwife though if you are worried hunni. xx Sounds like your DH is v well trained btw! 

Specialmum - I havent done anything Halloweeny this year as I was sposed to be away and only got back last night...I might have to go buy a pumkin at least tonight and put tea lights in it!

LizzyB - Hiya hunni!

Loopyone - welcome hunnni 

Slycett - Hey sweetie - My Dad's op has been postponed so I am back in not so sunny spain. It is now rescheduled for 10th Nov so I will be over again then.

Well, I am on day 41 of 42 day cycle (ticker one day out!) and no AF signs as yet......crazily I am hoping for a BFP. I did feel quite positive and inclined to buy a HPT but have resisted so far. I feel knackered today though and I do get that prior to AF - also DH and I have been a bit snappy and he says its me so that could be a bad sign too........I didnt Ov until last Sat and Sun so that could mean I have to wait another week even on my crazy cycle which means that I will be driving myself nuts prob until 10th when I will do an HPT if no sign of AF by then......or mayb I will give in before and just get one


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Lentil said:


> Heluerto - Is today test day? Thinking of you hunnni and good luck.


Do you know what - so busy planning a halloween party for this club I belong to I hadn't even thought about it today. I feel all so half hearted about it all being so used to negatives, I think I've just been assuming AF will just arrive as normal. Technically  due tomorrow (thought I'd better use the picture since its most appropriate today!!), but wont test until she's at the very least late - I have just wasted too much money on BFN tests that I want to at least stand an insywincy chance of a BFP.

Thank you for noticing though  Just have to think    and hope the only   are the little ones knocking on the doors!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say good luck testing to Heluerto & Lentil      

Hope everyone is busy with their mr's  I'm doing ok, thanks for your support 
No more spotting at the mo but the AF pains have been strong. I also have low back pain 

Scan next Wed so    I see our little one.

Anyway love and baby dust to you all

Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sorry ive been so quiet!  DH has got diagnosed with stress and a bit of depression so not relyy ttc at the mo   Bd days 10 and 17 so not a cat in hells chance and not really fussed as just trying to get dh right. At halloween bbq at mo but just popped back to see how furbaby is as quite a lot of fireworks going off and he a scaredy doggie 

  Smark, hope next week goes ok  

Hi missyb bellini loopyone heleurto, hope everyones ok.

No af pains to speak of yet and tmi i know but had spotting two mornings in a row when i had a scooby doo  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey girls

Kate - Hope you DH is better soon. I know what stress can do and it aint nice  At least he's been to see someone, which means it's just a matter of time before he feels good again 
I reckon you'll end up preg - they say it's when you least expect it 

Any news Lentil and Heluerto? Need girls to join me from here on the next round of madness!!!!!

Love to you all

Sarah x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

No news from me - no AF either             let this be a good sign!!!!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Lentil

       

Hope you get that BFP 

Sarah x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks hunni - I have got my hopes up a bit now which i shouldnt as never managed it naturaly before! Day 43 today so one day over! BUT due to OV last weekend prob will get AF mid - end of next week if she is coming... 
xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello girls


Lentil ~ Hope theres good news awaiting you hun x

Well im suffering with my pre~af headaches again    Also feeling crappy, tearful, boobs are tender and on the larger side .......lol

I have an appointment tomorrow with a new doctors surgery really hoping it goes well and they take a fresh approach.

i have my partner off this week so it will be very nice!! xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

No news from me yet - dont want to test too early and I've only had the past two months on a 28 day cycle, before that they were anything from 27 up to as long as a 40 day one.  I'll wait as long as I can bear before testing and AF may well arrive in the meantime.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies - 

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone and a little update too.

Heluerto - hope you are OK.          

I am totally with you and holding off testing. I am thinking I may still test next Saturday if AF hasnt shown as on Sunday I will be away from home for 10 days. If by any chance I am pg I dont want to be lugging a big suitcase around. I am thinking that as I o'd on Sat/Sun last week I prob have to wait until next Sat to test anyway.....still happily trying to not drive myself   in the meantime  .

I must say my boobs feel bigger well sort of fuller and i have mild backache also had a couple of weird twinges yesterday ... I know that sometimes that happens pre AF though but trying PMA!! Hope I am not kidding myself  
L
xxx 
PLEASE let this be good signs - now on day 44 of normally 42 day cycle


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Girls

Well just got back from appointment with a lovely female gp!!

Had alot to discuss and obviously way too much for just one lol 

But...

  Im alittle bit on   Because after mentioning that my nipples were very painful and that yesterday and today i have needed the loo frequently i had the Gp jumping for joy as she thinks theres a good chance im pregnant!!!!!!!

Got to do a test first thing tomorrow morning!!  My partner is so excited and happy....but im trying to keep grounded.

So if you could perhaps have me in your prays and thoughts tonight we would be very grateful!

Hugs to you all 

Tracey xxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG Specialmum that is amazing news - I am hoping and praying for you for tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening all!!!


wow girls im going to have to say alot of   that you all get bfp's!!!! im really hoping that by next time i log in that there is lots of good news waiting for me!!


hi kate... sorry to hear about dh. im hoping that he is staring to feel better. 


cant believe that im on yet another 2ww! the first week is always the worst!




   all round.


amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Good luck for 2moz specialmum hope u get a bfp    

Lentil fingers toes and eyes crossed for u too petal    

Smark good luck for scan on wednesday hun, hope you get some reassurance and everythings ok  

Missy B  hi hun welcome to the 2ww again 

Heluerto  hope af stays away for you sweetie, i usually tested negative and af turned up 2hours later 

Bellini, loopyone and wbg hi to you all, hope everythings ok  

Im on cd25 and got really bad shooting af pains this month, af due on thursday but hope it comes early as need to hav blood test done for fsh and amh on day 3.  If it comes on time i'll have to wait till next month   

DH not too bad today but is chaging dr's as i think he's surgery is a pile of pants.  He sees a different dr every time he goes and they never bother looking at his file notes.  

Hope everyone gets a bfp this month ladies, just dont leave me on my own when you do  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw kate dont worry i will still be here!!!! im part of the furniture now and think that i will be in a permanent state of 2ww!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Haha me too amanda - we can be oap's ttc together    Seriously hun, i can see it happening for us both sometime soon    

We have not even tried this month petal, not had the energy or the inclination   Just had loads of cuddles which has been really nice for a change.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Kate - Hoping you and your DH are OK and that you get a good Doc when you change xxxx
Heluerto      
Specialmum - any news? 
xxx
   to you all! xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Specialmum - any news hun?    

Lentil - hi hun how you doing?  Keeping everything crossed for you  

CD26 in the slycett den, loads of af pains, not really expecting anything else this month   Still there's no harm in hoping eh?

Amanda - how you diddling today? 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Woke up this morning having dreamt that I had got a positive result from a pregancy test - it wasn't until I realised how complicated the test had been in the dream (had about 12 windows that all told you different things and it even told you the day you conceived and everything!!) that I realised it wasn't real.  I decided I'd better do a real test ( ) but as normal it was a   - I've never seen a positive test ever and keep thinking that such a thing is infact a figment of ones imagination.  Its so disheartening.  I thought at least I had become regular, but now it appears thats all up the spout again now.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Aww Heluerto honey I am so sorry. If no AF is it worth testing again in a couple of days? Any ideas when you O'd as it may be too early?


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

No idea this month - have had two cycles in a row at 28 days the month before that was a Clomid cycle, and before that it varied from 27 to 40 day cycles.  Didnt have a folicle scan like last month so nothing to go on this month really.  Not really had many symptoms at all this month for AF or anything else.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Keep PMA for now sweetie -     for you in a few more days
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Heluerto    for you hun, i know how it can take over your life if you let it, but its not easy to try and let go and live as well.  Im with you on never having had a bfp petal, but i still live in hope, cos thats all i have.    Keep smiling hun, i know how hard it is  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

how are we diddling?

hi heluerto... aw hun soz about your dream hun and the bfn.. sometimes dreams can be sooo real and it just seems unfair when they are not true. 12 windows though   i can just about get it right with the ones we have now!

hi sm any news love?

hi kate! love the ttc oaps... since i have been on here there have been loads of bfp's! (it must be our turn soon?? pick me simon!)

hi lentil how are you doing?



amanda x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165541.0


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry for gatecrashing, but i wanted to see how you wonderful ladies were doing on this thread??

    

Lots of love

angie and baby t xxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Bring us some BFP luck MummyT please!!
Specialmum - any news at all? xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Due to a case of gross insanity over the last week which is getting worse by the hour I have just rang my clinic to ask just how much a negative cycle can screw up AF and they are going to speak to my consultant and call me back.

If I were an animal I would have quite possibly been put down by now


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Well cd27 for me, so af due 2moz.  Only managed a quick bath as got too hot in there 

Af pains all day and that all too familiar dragging pain as well, but on the upside have spoke to clinic today and they hav said i can have fsh done between days 2 and 5.    Cant remember who told me it should be done on day 3 tho   So thats either a friday or monday blood test for me and we'll go from there.

Lentil how you coping with the insanity hun? 

Specialmum, any news on testing? 

Amanda hi hun, hows ur 2ww going? 

Kebab for me for tea only 7 points on the ww diet, not sure about the chips tho   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Lots of baby dust and vibes for all those due to test xxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

AF arrived overnight, so back to the start of another cycle


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry AF arrived Heluerto  

  for next month.

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hel - sorry af turned up hun  

Smark - werent u have a scan yesterday petal? 

CD28 for me no af yet, pains coming and going 

Now i know you can get af pains with ivf cycles and still get a bfp but does the same apply with still trying au nat?  Answers on a postcard please  

Kate
xxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Kate - oh YES!!

I've had Af pains from the beginning and I'm a natural 

Yes I had my scan yesterday. It went well - had to have a dildoscan 
Anyway we saw our little ones heart beating away! Made me cry!
The scan also measured me at 7 + weeks, so was spot on 

I'm hoping that now we have a heart beat that things will progress as they should, but I still worry - of course!!!!

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cheers sarah,

Am due af today but suppose its prob just a day late knowing my luck.   Think i'll hold off any test till the weekend just in case  

So glad u've seen the heartbeat, nice to know its all going well for you chick   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning girlies  

Heluerto, so sorry AF arrived for you.   

Sarah, fab news about the heartbeart honey!   

SM - Where are you and have you tested? 

Kate - Fingers crossed that AF doesn't arrive for you   Are you back on the ww wagon as well? 

Lentil - Hope the insanity's easing! 

Amanda - Hey chicken, how's things with you? 

AF due imminently here as well, goodness knows when she'll arrive after last months dodgy cycle! Want to eat chocolate and a bacon sarnie but am back on ww so can't! Too many flipping points lol. Hope everyone's doing well! xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi EmsyG - Still   here honey!  
MummyT - thanks for the  's for us all! xxxxx
Smark - you must be on cloud 9 honey xx
Heluerto - Hope you are Ok  
Slycett - any news? xx  
MissyB - hope you are OK
Specialmum - any news sweets? 
Hi anyone I have missed! xxx
L
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Emsy - great to have you back sweetie 
Hi lentil - how you doing? 
Heluerto - hi petal are you ok? 
Amanda - hello sweetie hows ur 2ww going? 

Well still no af here  Not sure whats going on, keeping away from the pee sticks tho, well at least till tomorrow morning the minute i wake up  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Kate - sorry to be poo here but I am having a really -ive day today. Although my cycle is almost a week late that doesnt necesarily mean good news. I just had some info from one of the girlies and she says its 14 dpo which takes us to Sunday for AF to be due as my ovulation was 25th Oct which means that whilst my AF hasnt arrived its cos my cycle is late not cos AF is late 

I know we all do but I just so want good news now I am feeling a bit down and jaded again and really trying not to as I am away from DH for anything from 1 - 2 weeks from Sunday am onwards and I really want us to have some nice time together today and tomorrow. 
Thank you for asking after me xxxxxx How are you coping honey? xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lentil - Oh hunny sorry ur feeling so poo    Know exactly how you feel.  I didnt do opk this month as wanted to destress a bit so im probably same as you at the moment   Dont know what to do for the best, think i will probably leave it for a while as cant see anything so impossible ever happening.  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies

hope you are all well. i wont do a big post as my stoopid laptop is playing up and i dont trust it to post!

hi lentil... im sorry that you are down at the mo   sometimes all of this calculating, and disappointment etc can be too much to bear. it aint over till it's over hun      


hi kate.. how are you doing sweety (my ttc oap!)? any news on af? (hope the old cow stays away). im not at the insanity part of the 2ww but i know it's coming!

hi em.. how is it going gorgeous? hope you are well. how is ww going? i could so do with going back to ww.. i have found that being on the clomid doesnt help.. do you know what those pills do the the appetite centre of your brain like i need that!!(hope the witch stays away for you too)

hi heleurto..   about af. we will get there hun xx

hi sm.. any news


hi samonthemoon.. congrats on the birth of isabelle... she is gorgeous... no doubt you wont have time to check up on us just yet but be assured we are thinking of you xx


as for me im sooooooo glad its friday!!! i have a week off work and i have these good intentions about catching up with my house work etc... but really being a lady wot lunches sounds much more fun!!!



amanda


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies

Hi amanda - no af yet hun, even had afms tonight to see if that would work but the little bugger dont wanna show.  Af pains go then come back then go again   Was gonna test 2moz but to be honest think it may be too early and would be just setting myself up for an upset.  Didnt do an opk this month so no idea when i ovulated or even i did.  Poo this is gonna drive me mad now, to test or not to test?

Hi mental lentil - how goes it for you hun?

Hi to emsy, heluerto, specialmum, smark and everyone else.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi sweets - No AF and have weird boob pains but did hpt last night and it was bfn. just want her to show now if she is coming! I o'd on the 25th Oct so i think i would be OK to test and it would have been bfp if I was pg....ho hum at least the madness is over phew xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Lentil     petal i tested BFN this morning too.  Next month i am defo going back on the opk's   Bit sad but not unexpected i suppose, hope we both have better luck next month 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Slycett       xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry the witch came Lentil & Kate


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry for not posting but its been abit hard,  Firstly i tested the morning after the doctors app and got a BFN    Thought  id better leave it a few days and test again and i did so this morning and still BFN    

Nipples remained tender and my stomach bloated, had hormonal moments and dizziness but no positive sign on my clearblue  

So will be making an appointment this week hopefully to try and what is making me feel this way and see what we can do as still no af

Thanks for all your support and encouraging words it has been very heart warming

love Tracey xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

No news here yet still awaiting af   Now 5 days late, what is going on?

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Where is everyone?  

Im speaking to the gp later on as i cant fit an appointment in with work this afternoon/evening...

Still needing the toliet regularly!  Nipples still tender and now abit lumpy from those things on your breasts.

Very confusing 

hope you are all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just had the gp on the phone and all she has suggested is a urine sample to check for infection but she sais no to the blood test i just have to wait 2 more weeks because it will come apparent!  Thats what she said!!!  

Well i guess im going to be sitting here wondering for 2 more weeks!

hugs xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Specialmum, sorry u cant get any answers at the mo, sometimes gp's are as useful as a chocolate teapot.

Im 4/5days late now, suppost will have to test again weekend if no show 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry you are in limbo SM, it's horrible not knowing  

Kate - Sending you    . You just never know 

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, Hows ur pregnancy going sweetie    


Well i have just sorted the bedroom out for our delivery of our new pine bed!!  Sooooo Excited!!!      Although i left the heavy moving for partner when he gets home!  

Got to work till 8pm tonight as they have just called me to say they wont be home in time... dont mind but i doubt i will get a bonus on pay day  

I cant believe i have actually got all my christmas pressies brought! i have just one coming in the post when its out as its on pre-order.  Soo organised this year!!  May have to grab some christmas bargins next month though...I do love shopping!!!  

hugs

Tracey xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Specialmum - ur a girl after my own heart   I will be xmas shopping every weekend for the next 6 weeks now 

Smark hi hun how are you?  

Still no af for me girls, still very unpatiently waiting 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Well i think its all over..    Had a funny tum and then wiped and had some browny-red discharge and since then ive got pain in my pelvis.

Feeling pretty low right now

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Specialmum     to you sweetheart, be kind to yourself, cry eat chocolate drink wine, OUR TIME WILL COME 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Kate, Ive had a good cry and currently munching through a box of maltesers!!!  Might open the wine tomorrow on my new bed  

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Specialmum - Dont blame you hunny, i have box of maltesers to open shortly and a pint of lager shandy.  Just about to get into jamas and cuddle up on sofa under blanket   My af pains are back so dont think i will be too far behind you.   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh Kate im sorry hun,     xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls
Just thought id pop in, still awaiting bed to arrive... not good for waiting    Hope it comes soon..would love to get it made up for when my man arrives home!! 

still got browny-red discharge when wiping and some pains more like stitch pains in my ovaries.

Couldnt sleep well last night due to the uncomfortablitilty of it all plus i had a good cry in partners arms..he was very good last night and made me feel alot better.

Also phoned up courts today to see if the judge had actually read through my papers and yep he had but not put an "action" on them so got to wait for that then the letter in the post she said it shouldnt take any longer than a week..but assured me it looked fine.   

Hope your days are going well girls,

xxxx

PS.... Just been looking at my profile and dated af's and noticed that they have gone from 5mths apart to the past two being 4months apart...    mmmmm??  wonder if this is going to be a pattern?


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

hope you are all well  

any news kate?   

hi sm.. aw hun im sooooo sorry that you are still in limbo honey x

hi smark hope you are well, glad that you are still popping on to see us!

hi lentil! hope you are ok sweetie c

not long now till af due (monday) so far my crazy is under control... could be a completly different story by the weekend!


amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi amanda 

No news here yet hun still no af, tested again yest another bfn  think i gotta leave it now and just wait for the witch to turn up other wise i'll go obsess crazy with you  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning peeps! 
Af arrived this morning and I'm in agony. My cycles are totally up the spout and have gone from 30days to 42 days last month, and now 39days this month! Very annoying. 
How's everyone then?

SM, sorry AF may be arriving for you honey. I surprised your docs said to wait a fortnight though! Your DP sounds very supportive though which is lovely!   

Amanda - Hey gorgeous. You ok? WW is going well - 7lbs off woohoo. Had a mississippi mud pie with dp last night for my night off though lol. Should notice a decent weight loss next week now AF's arrived finally! 

Kate - Poo about the bfn!   Fingers crossed chicken   

Lentil - Here's hoping your AF doesn't arrive honey   

DD's off school poorly today, poor munchkin. Her temp went up to 104.3 in the night!   Keeps spiking like that now, but comes back down after medicine so not panicing yet! Can't see anything particularly wrong with her so it's probably just another ear infection or tonsilitis again. She's plugged into crappy kids tv though, I think my brain might melt!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi em!!! aw hun    wtf is af playing at   well done you on the weight loss. my new years resolution is to lose 1 1/2 stone. i dont want to lose too much as it doesnt look right on me but i know i will feel heaps better. i have a rude ww joke that a friend sent to me.. you will have to pm me your mobi and i will forward it to you... it made me larf!!!

big hugs to your dd... poor poppet.  

fab to hear from you hun.


hi rachel... thinking of you. just replied to your pm. hope you + baby are ok and that the blood results are NAD.


love and hugs to everyone xx


amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Think af finally started to turn up, brown on wiping sorry if tmi.  Got really bad cramps as well, and felt down and tearful all day   Quite pleased in a way   at least we can get bloods done on monday.

hi amanda hope ur af stays away hun    

Hi to everyone else, sorry not really in a talkative mood the last few days, been stressed and obsessed again 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lost my post!!   

Just putting that this has been very strange...  On and off browny-red when wiping and then hardly anything this morning but some more tonight.

Would have been nice to have confirmed what was happening but guess af is actually happening now.

Well done emsy and thanks huni

tracey xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Full af for me at last, blood tests monday.  Feel a whole lot better today 

Specialmum, Amanda and everyone else on here hope all our dreams come true soon    

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kate! thank you for your    i really hope that you are right and that we get our dreams soon. sorry that the witxh arrived but glad you are feeling a bit better     

hi sm.. so do you think it's af??

as for me... just waiting.. always waiting!


amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda      petal

Have joined the poor responder thread today as well, hopefully for next cycle with own eggs if bloods are ok.  Surely we gotta have some good news about somat soon   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Kate   And good luck with the tests next week.  

Amanda -   for your 2ww


You WILL get there girls   

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi amanda, yes im thinking it is... its very red today and tiny pin pricks of bits... its sort of heavy but thin if that makes sense 

feeling ok though apart from some pain today and emotions are easing lol

Got work tonight so i guess all this work is helping me plod on..... even if it is with children.

Madly i went into town today and forgot it was saturday it was soooo busy!!

Treated myself to some bubble baths and some chocolate  

Hope you all are having a good weekend xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw girls just a quickie from me. the old hag found me again. im so upset and disappointed   hope you  g ladies are well.     to all.



amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda    hunny.  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Amanda im so sorry   What is your next step hun?? will you be trying clomid again after af... xx

My af is now coming to an end, never had such a light one before. Is this ok for an af gap of 4mths?? Does seem to be coming in 4mth gaps now so mayb this is my "norm" lol

Looking forward to some     bedroom action    

Its our 7mth anniversary next wednesday as well and my divorce nisi should be arriving sometime this week!

I hoping its a positive 2 wks ahead!

Big hugs

Tracey xx


----------



## catmross74 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all
I'm always on reading everyones post, but never posted myself. So just introducing myself. On CD26 of 28. I hate the waiting, always convinced that I have pregnancy symptoms each month, then AF appears. Does anyone else feel the same? 
Cat.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Welcome cat, hi hunny yes sometimes we all feel the same.  I was so hopeful this month af was a week late, turns out my hormones just mucked up from all the drugs  bugger 

Hi specialmum glad af is abating, mine is not too far behind.

Amanda hi hunny hope ur ok petal 

Well ladies, i think we should start a november/december bonkathon in time for christmas  

Hopefully the christmas fairies will be feeling extra sparkly and sprinkle a little bit of extra fairy dust over us all in the next two months and we'll all get our bfp's at last.

Yes girls its ok i have completly lost the plot, but dont worry im not dangerous   

Just feel like having a bit of fun as ttc sometimes takes the passion away (if you know what i mean) 

Got blood tests this afternoon so hopefully get results sometime next week and then decide where we go from there.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all

just to say the witch came bang on today day 28  have app at clinic tomorrow and will see what protocol they decide on for us as we have decided to give icsi a go   like all the rest of you other hopeful mums to be that it works but will keep trying au natural lol

lindsay1


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello ladies

Back from holibobs - tanned and relaxed.

Unfortunately the witch came on day 31 which was a real disappointment.  I kept up the BBT on holiday but because we weren't sleeping regular hours and I was drinking cocktails like they were going out of fashion I can't really rely on the chart.

But onto this month with lots of   .

Bellini xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Chip and bellini, sorry the witch found you hun  

Fancy joining me in a pre xmas bonkathon this month for a giggle? 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ya Kate!

Can me and partner join please!!!!!


                   

Any excuse to have some!!

                   

Tracey and Very happy partner


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey, - Everyone's welcome hun  

Just think we could do with a bit of fun for a change instead of being miserable in ttc, and you never know with all these christmas fairies about we may just get lucky  Plus ur right any excuse to get a bit  

I've ordered digitial fertility monitor off tinternet which should be here in next couple of days, and already warned dh i'll be needing his services next week   Well, when a girl gets to my age she'll try anything!

Cmon girls lets have some pre xmas fun, me and tracey have started it, any other takers?

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehe yep me and Kate are the trouble makers!  

I have to say that IF got me so depressed with my ex we were rarely having a sex life and we were both very upset and tired.  There was alot of stress.  This is something i have decided isnt going to happen with this relationship!  The difference i guess that we feel complete without children which i can honestly say i thought id never hear myself say this.

We have alot of love to give and whether that will be for our own children or adoptive/foster or just some more dogs!  lol

I think its important to make time for yourself and partner,  its amazing how quickly the wanting children can take over every aspect of your life.

So treat yourself to some fab bubble baths, perfumes, new haircut and sexy undies...grab ur partner and get intimate!  

Tracey x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well said tracey, couldnt agree more! 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

OOOOOOO can i join in (that sounds wrong but you know what i mean!) should we have a notches on the bed post post tee hee...

sexy haircut. lovely undies (big bridgets in my case!) slu* shoes, and lots of hot sex!!! ok we should have the 12 days of sexmas!!


amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

So we are having a threesome then   

Wait till i tell dh, he will think all his xmas's have come at once 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao!! my dp will want to watch!! ha ha!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

haha mine will prob want to do a video, dirty git


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i know they are such dogs ha ha!! 

at least im laughing again as i spent most of sunday in tears... the bonkathon sounds like a fab idea!


amanda x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'm in for the bonkathon


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Blimey girls i was wondering if i had linked onto a naughty site reading ur postings!!      

Well we've started, couldnt wait for u all   

Only prob is and sorry in advance for TMI!!!  But my af mustnt have been finished cos straight after i had bright red blood.    Scared the s*** out of me tbh!  But the sex was fab   

Woke up to a full on cold today though so all runny nose and snotty..Sexy hey  

Got my haircut later on having some more layers put in but keeping it long... 

hope u have a good day girls x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening bonkathon buddies  

Tracey you started before me   I get that too sometimes hun, think its finished, bit of rumpy pumpy and whoops its back again.  I reckon it just gets stuck up there sometimes and needs a bit of a poke to get it moving again   

Aim to start bd's tonight if i can get dh away from the bloody telly, footballs on

Bellini - welcome to the bonkathon hun - let the bonking commence  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

slycett said:


> Evening bonkathon buddies
> 
> Tracey you started before me  *I get that too sometimes hun, think its finished, bit of rumpy pumpy and whoops its back again. I reckon it just gets stuck up there sometimes and needs a bit of a poke to get it moving again   *
> 
> xxxxxxx


Ewwwwwwwww TOOO MUUUCCCHHHH IIINNNFFFOOORRRMMMAATTTIIIIOOOONNNNN


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bellini said:


> slycett said:
> 
> 
> > Evening bonkathon buddies
> ...


hehehe i have to agree       

hows everyone today?? xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening girlies,

Hope we are all ok ladies, so glad u enjoyed my info yesterday     Glad we're all ready for the bonkathon to commence typically im now coming down with a bloody cold, but dont worry i wont let it stop me 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kate ~ SNAP!!  this cold is horrid lol

Good luck girls!! xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning!  

Well DP and I will be joining in too lol. God knows when I ov with my cycles up the shoot so I've told him that I shall be pouncing on him for a couple of weeks or so and resistance is futile!  
I have also ordered a bundle of stuff from access diagnostics, so at least if I opk everyday for a couple of weeks I'm not wasting loads of money. 

Bunch of dirty women


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Emsy glad you are joing us hun  

Well ladies blood test results so far

FSH 23.3
LH 8,5
PROLACTIN 266
OESTRADIL 228

Know the fsh is high but any one got any idea what the others mean.  Not looking too good for my own little old eggies is it? 

Im still in the bonkathon tho, might be down but i aint out  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

slycett said:


> Emsy glad you are joing us hun
> 
> Well ladies blood test results so far
> 
> ...


No idea babes but sending you a 

I think MINXY is the person in the know about this stuff.

When's your next appointment with the gynae?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi bellini,

We are attending an open evening at the priory in birmingham tuesday 2nd december. Free appointment with a consultant as well so hopefully may get all the answers and not too long to wait.  Having amh blood test today with gives us results of ovarian egg reserve as well.  Had to pay 91 quid to have it done private as not available on nhs 

How are you doing hunny?

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Had a difficult afternoon girls as ex got his letter from courts and appparently they have refused our petition to divorce               

Dont really know what else to say for now but will try to come back later on or tomorrow xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

slycett said:


> Emsy glad you are joing us hun
> 
> Well ladies blood test results so far
> 
> ...


hi hun, my last test was done awhile ago but i have copy and pasted the results below so u can compare...
Most recent tests:
28/2/08 
LH - 60.4, FSH - 10.2

i have pcos so i know this effects my levels...i am hoping to have another one done soon to see if its better or worse lol


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww sm im so sorry. what are reasons they have refused the petition? im sure you will get it sorted.

how is the bonkathon going?? i'm preparing for mine but to be honest i really would like xmas off without thinking of ttc as id like to eat drink and be merry!!


hope you all have a fab weekend.


amanda


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi amanda

Well the bonkathon is going well,  even with all this going on we dont need much to get us going   

divorce seems a case of getting hold of a form i filled in and re write it... hopefully nothing that will take too long to sort out.

i am going to see my bestfriends girl tonight as we need a laugh lol

hope u all having a good weekend 
xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw sweets hope it isnt too difficult to remedy. have a lovely night. a laugh is definatley the best medicine.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just lost my post!!!

 So is anyone else doing the bonkathon

We have been very busy and now im feeling abit sore... walking like john wayne!    

You have to laugh or you'd cry at what we end up doing!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon bonkathon buddies  

Im in tracey, started ours yesterday, and up for a session later 

Apparantly have to find out how my results were measured before finding out if they are ok cos there is more than one way of measuring them 

Got house to myself today, dh gone to nec to meet some old aston villa players get shirt signed blah blah blah 

Hope everyone is haing a lovely sunday

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kate

Well we had some today too 

Ive enjoyed a easy weekend with my man...doing nothing..apart from each other   

hows everyone else?

Tracey


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya tracey, be careful hun dont want too much chaffing down there  

Just run me and dh a bath, hope hes not too tired after his day out 

Dont know where one else is hun 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kate..

Yes i know lol feeling abit delicate now  oh well...its still FUN! 

I think my hormones are good at mo because im feeling great in myself... lets hope thats a good sign!

Not sure where everyone else is...mayb they are busy!!    

Tracey


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Well, I came off AF on Saturday morning and we immediately got down to it Saturday evening!!!

I let him have yesterday off but tonight we'll be  for England!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bellini ditto petal 

Started satday morning rest day yesterday back to it today!

New asda opened today so popping down there later, will get some new underwear and model it for him   

On cd11 for me so hoping to get +ve on opk in next couple of days.  

Hi to tracey (hope the chaffings gone better hun) 

Missy hope ur on the bonkathon with us 

Emsy cmon girl get dh to give his best shot  

Best of luck to everyone in the next couple of months, lets have some more bfps on here 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well im on cd 14, not sure what this means for us cos of such long cycles.

Im fine down below thanks Kate 

We arent just busy ttc but having fun learning about each other too which is very good!

Havent been able to book an appointment yet but it would be great to get one b4 cd 21 and get a blood test done to see where i am at.

Tracey x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi tracey, glad to know ur all better  

Can u ask your gp to do blood test for progesterone hun, he can also do written referral for you to clinic for any treatment then. You could also get him to do fsh, proclatin and e2 levels at same time. 

No decent naughty underwear at asda   looks like the ann summers shop tomoz nite 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I'm in my 2ww, but not really feeling anything, not hopeful, not doubtful not anything really - dont know why I'm feeling so numb about it all this month - maybe its coz I've not been on here enough getting the enthusiasm I need!  Getting my day 21 bloods done tomorrow and got my next gynae appointment and scan next week (hoping that my body doesn't give me the usually much hoped for 28 day cycle this time, otherwise it might make for a very messy scan.


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

WELL! I did a great huge post yesterday and then it got eaten up in the ether and didn't post! Garrrrrr! 

Harrump. Anyway, all my tests turned up from my cheapy site so I shall begin using them today (cd13), as goodness knows when AF or ov will happen. DP's on board for all the bms'ing  Just hope that his work don't stress him out too much as when he gets mucho stressed his libido takes a major downturn unfortunately. 

Good luck for this month girlies! 

I have weigh in tomorrow at ww, and this morning I had a sneaky peak at my scales and they were showing a decent loss as I've been so very good so far. It's very hard though! I like food too much, but I do need to get my bmi down to a healthy level. Just hope it doesn't flutuate tomorrow and not show up on their scales!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Well, last night didn't quite go to plan as I came home in a grump and went to bed early.

But tonight we're on.  I've even been sending hubbys some saucy emails to get him in the mood!  

The last 2 days I've had a bit of CM which I haven't been getting recently so you never know....

Good luck everyone


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Ditto bellini hun 

DH preferred to clean the kitchen cupboards out last nite instead of bd, so i was in bad mood all nite as well  He's cleaning the house and cooking roast dinner for tea so think the guilt trip i sent him on is working  

Got positive on opk test this morning, so mite let him make it up to me in the next few days. 

Hi heluerto welcome back to us hun, good luck in the 2ww  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well i couldnt wait any longer and have put up my little christmas tree!!!

I have also got a appointment tomorrow midday and  that he/she will send me for my blood tests to see how my hormones are... Is there anything else i should be asking for Im going to ask for LH and FSH levels oh and day21 progestrone check.

I want to be send for a scan too to see how my pcos is...

I just hope we get an understanding gp, my partner is going to come with me 

xxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

My month is going from bad to worse. We had a massive row last night so STILL no BDing.

My BBT is up and down like a tart's knickers.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to let you know that my appointment with my new gp went really well,  he is sending me on thursday for a blood test covering everything from lh and fsh, progestrone, thyroid, prolactin...and there was others too    I feel like its finally going to happen!!  He was very positive  


xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

*Specialmum* said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my appointment with my new gp went really well, he is sending me on thursday for a blood test covering everything from lh and fsh, progestrone, thyroid, prolactin...and there was others too  I feel like its finally going to happen!! He was very positive
> 
> xxxx


Excellent news specialmum - fingers crossed the next appointment isn't too far away


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun!! Sorry to hear you and dh are having probs...and hope things are better tonight xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Bellini      petal, hope you make up soon  

Tracey thats great news hun, dont let them fob you off either.  

Well girlies got my opk smiley yesterday so really gonna go for it the next days, if i can keep dh from cleaning cupboards out that is   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Kate and Good Luck!  

Well today i have woken up too sore boobs    i had abit of a headache yesterday and the past 3 days felt more tired so im wondering if im ovulating?  Its a shame my tests arent til next thurs as it wont show up if i ovulated by then.... but i will be having a go tonight just incase!    Couldnt last night as work ran late and we were both tired and abit   .  

Got work again today and im   i get home by 7:15pm which is when i should but you never know at moment lol

Tracey x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Tracey if your bloods are next Thursday and you're oving now then it will be the perfect time for your progesterone test!   Your new GP sounds lovely. 

Bellini, sorry to hear about the rowing petal   hope you make up soon. 

Kate, good luck for this month hun!      

Amanda, where arrrreeeee youuuuuuuu?  

Heluerto, when do you get your results? Fingers crossed they're all ok.  

Well I had my thyroid levels checked a week or so ago, and everything came back ok which I wasn't expecting tbh. So I've got an appointment with the same doctor tomorrow to talk it all through. Since I've been signed off from the fertility clinic in June my last 3 cycles have gone all over the place, so I'm not sure what's going on and want some advice. Can he re-refer me? Will they be able to do any more? Most confusing.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ya emsy!!!

I know what u mean about confusing hun, i think they should beable too...what was the reason for being signed off?  My last gp didnt refer me back to the fertility clinic but to a gyne clinic which could run all the same tests etc but didnt participate in the actually fertility side.  So if you need some scans, bloods etc then they should beable to do it.

Ooo im glad about the test next week then!!

Hugs xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

They signed me off cos my cycles were regular at 30 days, I was ovulating (last prog result was 68 so fantastic for me), DP's not got any probs, they scanned me and all my cysts have gone. Kept me on the metformin but didn't see the validity in doing anything else. Said it was unexplained and that there wasn't anything else they could do for me. 
This doctor is lovely, so I'll see what he thinks. 

Good luck with the tests hun. 

I've changed my weihgt ticker to reflect how much I was at my absolute heaviest. Means I'm nearly half-way with my weight loss so I'm feeling quite pleased with myself. Am off to lunch at school with dd now, hope they've got something nice but not too naughty for the old points!   x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

just checkin how u lovelies are doing??

  
[fly]Big Hugs[/fly] and baby dust  

xxxx Angie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi mummyT ... no sign of baby yet then hun?? cant be too much longer hey?  What a wonderful christmas you will be having this yr!!!

Im good, Got some  last night so hoping thats helped lol Feeling so good about this now since gp appointment....just hope blood results will show some or alot of improvement!!

My partner is having a fair bit of stress from work at mo and i hope it settles soon, its hard to see someone u care about being mucked about.

Got the mot later and  that everything goes smoothly!!

Well im getting excited cos im trying on my 3 fav's dresses tomorrow afternoon and choosing the ONE for my wedding gown... We have taken the atitude that we might as well keep going with the planning as this divorce is going to happen! I think i know which one im going to choose....not that im telling anyone in my family cos they cant keep a secret!! lol

Will try to catch up with u all later on xxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Emsy,

Just wondered whether your docs had given you a BMI you had to reach - not sure if you've seen me whinging about our nhs, but they've just changed ours from 35 to 30, so you'd have met with our old goal, but not our new one.  As you can see my BMI is still way off and now they've changed it I'm not even half way yet!

As for tests I've got this month and last months day 21 blood results to collect on 4th at my next gynae together with a scan I'm having done the same day to see how my endo is.


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh SM hope the dress trying on sesh goes well!  

Heluerto, it's difficult isn't it hun? The consultant I was under said bmi 35 for clomid etc, then decided he didn't want me to have that anyway and discharged me. Then said that I would need to get my bmi down to 30 to qualify for any further treatment like ivf anyway! They all have different things to say. 
My doctor said that he doesn't even think bmi matters anyway, as it doesn't take into account muscle mass or skeletal weight. He doesn't think that I'm particularly overweight, and definitely not obese as my bmi would suggest. My hip to waist ratio is perfect, but that's probably cos I'm an hourglass shape lol. All my blood test results (thyroid, liver and kidney function) came back well and my blood pressure was great. Will have some more hormone tests done next month after xmas i think. 

Good luck with your results! x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

I know that my old fertility consultant said 2 stone, then bmi of 30, then lets see how u get on with Gi.... i think they just change it each time they see you to be a bugger!! If only they sat back and thought about how this added stress effects our fertility and how when they first meet us we are bubbly strong women who know what they want and by the time they are finished with us we are small, stressed, depressed women who have lost the will to believe in anything anymore!

I have never had issues with bp or drank or smoked....but because my weight is on the heavier side im not a good enough candiate for fertility help....... Yet a perfect bmi woman who drinks, smokes and mayb even has a higher bp can walk in and get everything! 

I know loosing weight can help with some issues of IF and of course it makes u feel better but i just wished sometimes there was another way to find out if a person is actually healthy enough to maintain a pregnancy and be a mum....other than this BMI crap!!! Did anyone catch the programme sometime ago based on bmi....They took a group of rugby players and took there weights and heights for bmi ratio and found that the majority of them were classed as morbidly obese even though they were all fit and healthy  Now you tell me that this way of measuring ones health is a good thing! 

Right rant over lol

Back to buisness and yep ive been at it again!    

Emsy im looking soooo forward to tomorrow....ive already had the fittings but now ive got to narrow it down from 3 to 1!! My future m-i-l is coming with me too so it should be alaugh, im lucky as i get on very well with mine i think it has alot to do with the fact she has just had boys...so its a nice change for her.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

So sorry not posted for a while, had quite a rollercoaster week.  

Dh mom had to have endoscopy thingy cos she feels like something in her throat, which there is, but luckily specialist thinks its only a cyst and it doesnt look suspicous at all.    it stays that way, she is an angel and wlecomed me into the family from the very first time i met her.  I know im lucky to get a mil so lovely.

Now girls my amh came back at 0.71 which is really low so ive made an app for the lister on wednesday 28th jan as they have good results for us oldies who have high fsh and low amh (also known as poor responders)  Did have a free consultation with the priory at brum this evening but they rang me yesterday to say now they had got the results they didnt think i would be a good result for them (in a roundabout way obviously) but if i wished i could pay for a private consulation.  So me being a fiery little leo told them no thanks dont think i'll bother as i've got an app at the lister as they offer ivf to suit the person and not the other way round.  Plus they are willing to take a chance on poor resonders and dont just worry about their stats.  It really p.i.s.s.e.d me off girls.

Still i have calmed down today and have order 4months worth of dhea off the internet (think it helps to redeuce fsh from all the studies ive read) and loads of q10 and selenium.  Still trying au nat for now, and really enjoyed this months bonkathon.  

Specialmum how did the dress fitting go - have you chosen now? 

Emsy good luck with the tests hun 

Amanda - how u hun? Hope ur still with us hunny 

Hello to heluerto, smark, fabizzy, foxy and everyone else.

CD19 today bms 4 times over 6 days, so heres hoping   

Good luck to everyone.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kate!!!! Missed u hun!!

Really hope that everything is ok with m-i-l as im like u and am very lucky to get on really well with mine and she is fab too....couldnt imagine anything happen with her. 

Just wanted to say good for u, i think its very brave to say what u said to that person on the phone!! I dont know much about that particular level or slow responders but i do hope the people at lister are more understanding hun and thats good that they have good feedback...wishing u all the best!!

I have choosen my dress and its now ordered!!  Soooo excited

Well with regards to the bonkathon im truly knackered!!    We Had sex every other day and stopped a couple of days a go, its now cd 22 for me and im already feeling pre-mentrual even though my normal af has been 3-4mths apart  i feel achey, tendar and emotional...varying from tears to frustration.

Atleast ive got my blood test on thurs so in another weeks time i should get my results and this will tell me if i ovulated in the normal time frame anyway lol but with my cycles being so erractic im not sure where i am.

Atleast it will give me a clear picture of what my system is doing currently... so girls i need lots of  and  thinking for some good results lol

tracey x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooooh - wedding dresss ordered?  I need to sit down with my mum and talk about mine this Christmas - see what we can come up with!  Can't believe how fast time is flying - still so much to sort out and money to find to fund it all!  We've sorted out a photographer now at least!

Well, due on tomorrow perfectly co-insiding with my scan and next gynae appointment - just hoping I'm not on a 28 dayer this month!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck with the appointment and scan tomorrow hun, i have heard they still do scan even if u are on.... not sure if u'd want that though lol  We set a budget earlier on and so far we have kept to it and most of its done now.  Just got to organise the honeymoon and gift list!!

Hi Kate hows u doing today sweet??

Wheres everyone else

Ive got a horrible taste and lump in my throat today... YUCK!  Also not feeling as achey now but still abit tender with occassional pains in boobs.  strangely got a nice warm glow but thinks that cos i stayed in bed and kept warm  

Blood test tomorrow girls!!!!!


hugs


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone - sorry been lurking not posting.

BDing not going too well.  We've sorted out our problems but we've been so tired we haven't had chance properly! Anyway, I'm still sticking with the BBT charting.  My temps up and down still with no real pattern but I'm sticking at it.

Had a letter from the consultant trying to change my appointment to end of January. Cue very distressed Bellini calling the consultant's secretary and getting the appointment reinstated for Christmas Eve.  

We're off to New York on Friday for a long weekend - yay!!!  This is the very last of our holidays for a good while.  Next year's priorities is going to be sorting out the house and saving hopefully for a baby    so I am hoping it doesn't snow!

Hope everyone else is OK. I promise to try and get on more often.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow NY...wished i was coming!!!!    

glad u got appointment sorted hun xxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies how are we all

Hope you dont mind me joining in!

Im on day 21 and aprantally acording to my chart im 7DPO..Due to test on the 15th according to my chart and 18th according to my ticker so 15th it will be! Had slight pink/brown spotting this monring now having sharp shooting pains umm not good!   
Was on clomid last month but due to over stimming they said to stay off it this month!

Lizzy hun please can you add me! 

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Just a quick one from me tonight, been to merry hill xmas shopping and am knackered!  Still got a few more to get so back now saturday morning. 

Specialmum    for good test results for you.  Glad you have dress sorted, mine had to be taken up about 6inches cos im such a short **** 

Hi DK welcome to the mad girls thread, im one day behind you hun, cd 20 for me, dont feel any different but never usually do anyway 

Bellini glad ur problems are sorted hun   wow weekend in new york you lucky girl, dont suppose you fancy a stowaway do you?  

Heluerto yes hun it is amazing how time flys when planning a wedding, so exciting tho 

Hi emsy, mummy t, amanda and everyone else.    to all of you.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I havent been about and the bonkathon made me laugh! My cycle has gone totally haywire and as such I have been trying to not even think about ttc as it will possibly send me crackers and make the cycle worse as I am easily a stress bunny.

Last cycle after failed ICSI went something like:
Icsi 14th Sep EC and ET 17th. AF and got a negative.

Then waited, waited and waited some more for AF and she kind of appeared on the 19th for a dayy and a half and dissappeared againand nothing since. This exact same thing happened the month after the mc so maybe my body needs a little time. So no approx on cd 13 and just trying to relax but wondering if I will go back to 42 days now or what! Decided as I have only one OPK i will use that if and when cm changes to ewcm and we will start bms from tonight - its been a while anyway as DH been away! 

Glad you are all OK - One of the girls from my cycle buddies who got a negative IVF in Sep is now preggers after ttc naturally for 2 months!   it can happen soon for you all too.
Loads of love
L
xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well my blood test was fun    It took 3 nurses to persade my blood to come out!!!     Luckily im not scared of needles or seeing blood!!  I had to fill 5 i think it was of those viles.

I asked the nurse to write them down for me so here they go:

Fasting lipids
Glucose
U&E
crectine 
LFT
TFT
QQT
FSH
LH
Testerotorone
Prolactine
Progesterone


So If any of you know what they are then let me know!!!         I know the hormone ones but havent a clue the others... nurse said liver and kidney and thyroid.

Sounds like alot and so should show a good indication of whats going on.

Other than that i have been feeling very emotional...tearful and frustrated.  Well explosive really!!

Hugs xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

How is everyone?

Specialmum, hope ur hormones have calmed down hunny, good luck with all the bloodtests  

Lentil nice to see you back petal  

CD24 today, af pains started today me thinks 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all how are we all this cold sunday evening??

Special mum how did the tests go did you get the results hun

slycett hi hun how are you?

Lentil how are you??

Xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Wont hear anything till appointment with gp on thurs afternoon.....  so need to keep positive!!  But thanks for asking after me  

Well i feel very crampy and feel still like af is just around the corner...not sure but i think its day 27??  Should say below in my signiture...  I have felt like this now since day 22....  im tempted to look at the post about af symptoms that lead on to a BFP!! lol but then i think im kidding myself!!

How did everyones weekend go?? mine went ok i got my fridge/freezer over now so i can stock it up with lovely foods!!

xxxxxxxx 

Just popping on girls as im really having trouble sleeping and keep getting some sharp pains on and off in my left ovary... i feel alittle light headed and sicky.
Boobs are huge again and tum feels abit solid.

xx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Special Mum

for your info....hope this helps - found this all online, but found it interesting to look up.

*Fasting lipids * - This is a check of the blood fats. There are 2 main types of fat that we measure and they are called "Cholesterol" and "Triglycerides". With time, these fats may become deposited on the walls of the blood vessels so that they become narrower. It's a bit like the build up of limescale on your kettle! Unfortunately, this process can lead to many diseases including heart attacks, angina and strokes. If the level of lipids are high, this process may occur at an early age. The test is performed on an empty stomach. The Doctor or nurse will be able to advise you whether you need to follow a diet or start tablets to lower the blood lipids if they are high.
*Glucose * - This is a test of the level of a sugar called "glucose" in the blood. If the level of glucose in the blood is high, it can be a sign of diabetes. However, if you have just had food or a sweet drink, the level may go up. For this reason, we usually advise having this test on an empty stomach (i.e. having not had anything to eat since the evening before). The symptoms of diabetes may include thirst, passing lots of urine, weight loss and tiredness. Diabetes that comes on in middle age can be hereditary. You will be at a higher risk of developing the disease if you are middle aged, overweight and have blood relatives with diabetes that started in middle age.
*U&E* - This means "Urea and electrolytes". This test measures the functioning of your kidneys and the level of various salts in the body.
creatinine - Routine kidney function is one of the most commonly performed blood tests
*LFT* This means "Liver Function Test". This test measures various chemicals involved in liver and gall bladder disease, as well as bone metabolism. It may give clues to indicate gall stones, whether you drink too much alcohol, or whether you have a number of different bone diseases. It may also reveal jaundice (this is the condition where people develop a yellow appearance due to excessive amounts of a chemical called "Bilirubin"). This test can become abnormal if you take certain types of medication.
*TFT* This means "Thyroid funtion test". This measures the activity of the thyroid gland and the response to thyroid hormone replacement in people who are deficient in the hormone. The thyroid gland lies at the front of the neck. It may become "over" or "under" active. If you have an underactive gland, you will need to take thyroid hormone replacement - but the dose required will be different for different people. This test tells us whether the dose needs to be changed but we cannot tell until you have been taking a particular dose of Thyroxine (thyroid hormone) for at least 6 weeks.

As for me - AF arrived on Thursday, 28 days on the dot - went to my gynae appointment and it looks like I only ovulate every other month as my left ovary is full of cysts so it isn't working properly. The gynae are going to look into putting me on Metformin, which should help with the PCOS as well as help with my weight loss (as a result of helping with the PCOS). If it does have this effect, they might be able to put me back onto Clomid again (fingers crossed for any help!)


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Heluerto - wow what a brainy lady you are, im well impressed hun.  Good luck with the metformin hope it works for you petal 

Specialmum - good luck for thursday, hope all results are ok for you 

Hi dk - im fine hun still stressing out about ttc, always feel like time is against me   

Feel better than yesterday, was so hung over from 40th birthday party nite before.  Was drinking jd and coke all nite and was totally ratted.  Found out yesterday they were doubles i was drinking so no wonder  

CD25 for me, cant tell now whether it was just wind pains or af pains, think sometimes they are very similar.  Ho hum suppose time will tell.  Waiting waiting always waiting  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]THANK YOU!!! HELUERTO!!!! YOUR A STAR!!!!  [/fly]

that was so helpful plus i got dp to read it too so he feels alot more involved as he knows whats happening now.

Well im not so hormonal but still having my moments, still achey... really wished i knew why!! Its day 28 i think now and really dont know what to say.. Been writing my 2ww diary so hope it makes some sense.

Cant wait til thurs!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

CD26 for me, af pains still here, oh and the af trumpets are here as well.  Poor dh will be sleeping with the window open tonight     Hope everyone is ok,  dont think af is far away, so heres to a proper xmas bonkathon  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kate

Im a few days ahead of u..thinks its cd29 ? Ive been achey for a wk or two now...which is very strange..i feel like ive had a few days after af when we bms'd lots where i didnt have pain but after that i have had achey pains around my middle body (ie lower back, hips, lower ribs even! ) and today my tum is solid! (well as solid as this tum could be with its flabby bits!!    )

I did some moving about today in my conservatory and i felt some sharp twinges after and some cramping...now resting!! Just incase   

because of my weird cycles i have no idea when to test and even if i should ... hoping blood test results on thurs will tell me the answer!... should tell me if i ovulated or close on that day anyhoo.

I havent felt so emotional today...hoping thats a good thing! Boobs have def gone up a cup!! Looking GOOOOOOOD!       

I know my dp is liking it!

Oh and the other thing ive been doing without realising is rubbing my breats today... Whats that all about!!!! I didnt realise but suddenly saw dp looking at me and looked down and there i was rubbing away...not perverted but nurturing way  Bring on the white coated men girls!!!   

Other thing, not as worrying but ive had more trouble sleeping (may have something to do with being on here lots  ) and ive been having some good dreams when i do,. not so much now but a few days ago.

Oh well im sure its nothing and will end with af...But im going to keep positive!

Sorry for rambling on lol

xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Im feeling very nervous today as at 3:10 i get my blood test results and the gp decides whats going to happen next!!! 

I know its silly but i feel so sick and didnt get much sleep last night,  I keep wondering what they will be and what he will say....or will they be there or will i have got myself in a state for nothing!  

All i know is i have been in a lot of pains and aches for 2wks now and will be telling him this as i feel i need a scan to see whats going on especially as a lot of the pain is coming from my left side not the right as well.  I also want him to check my hip itself cos thats been hurting too and i cant tell if its related or not.

Sorry for the me post girls just getting in a bit of a state here!

Hugs to u all and hope ur day is going smoothly xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey -       hunny, hope everything goes ok today.      you get some answers.

CD28 for me, hoping af stays away and we get best chrissie pressie ever.  Oh well a girl can hope    Got af pains and a funny tummy so sure the b.i.t.c.h will turn up really soon now.

Hi to everyone hope ur all ok.  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

There u go hun a double 77!!!  Hope the bubbles bring u a BFP!! xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooo cheers tracey     Got ur results yet hunny?   

Well i was supposed to be going out tonight but got a bit of a sniffly cold, sore throat and swollen glands and stuff so think i might just stay in, bath, jamas wrap some pressies and spend some time on here.  Sounds good to me   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kate

Sorry to hear u got a cold...like the evening planned though!!  

Ok here are my results..... Im afraid the gp wasnt as nice as before...he couldnt be bothered to run through the results he just printed them off and handed it too me saying i could run through them at home later..    How excatly am i ment to know if they are ok or not?

He also said i had pcos.... umm Really?  lol  i knew this since 19yrs old!!!!
He then said i wouldnt concieve naturally and he could refer me....But later on said i didnt see why we should rush as we were both still young and we should have some time together and have "Fun Sex"......i was soo annoyed and almost in tears!  He said we should keep having sex 2-3 times aweek and it will happen...we wouldnt need this refferal...    Now am i thick or did he completely contradict himself!!!!              


Results:

Prolactin level = 176 miu/L

progestrone = 0.7 nmol/L

L.H level = 10.5 iu/L

FSH level = 6.4 iu/L

testosterone = 3.51 nmol/L

Anyway he finally agreed to referring us but its going to be about 18wks!!!    And i got 500mgs of metformin to begin now and up it to 3 tablets a day.

Does anyone know what the above normal range should be

xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi tracey - hunny im no expert on results, might get a better response if you post them on peer support pre treatment i had a couple of replies when i posted my results on there.  The only result i know is fsh and yours seems fine to me (though apparantly that can vary from month to month).  That dr needs a smack in the gob, insenstive tosspot, what do they think we've been trying to do for years, kissing and holding hands?

Still awaiting af here, managed to wrap up all dh's pressies as he's gone out for the night.  Lewis the lab is curled up in his big comfy bed, so think im gonna get me blankie and pillow and snuggle down on he sofa for an hour.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kate,  i have posted them plus the rest on the nurses board lol  There was along list!!!

Ive been feeling pretty low tonight, not surprising i know 

Hopin to feel better tomorrow after some sleep xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhhh tracey       hope ur feeling better petal.

Af turned up 2day so feeling like poo too    Oh well at least we'll be on for a proper xmas bonkathon  

Hope everyone is well.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ooohhhh kate im so sorry hun     but yay for looking on the positive side of things hun!!! lots of sexy red satin bonkathon!!!!!  

Well i ended up back at the doctors today hun, in agony!!!  Got a kidney infection    and she wants me to do another hpt to make sure pain isnt anything to do with that!    Really dont want to do another one!

Got to work this afternoon but hoping to chill over weekend and get rid of this infection 

xxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

AF turned up here today too. Hey ho, means we can have lots of fun over xmas and I don't need to fret about eating and drinking what I fancy. 
Sorry it turned up for you too Kate. 

Sounds painful SM! Don't forget to drink lots and lots of water and cranberry juice.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

So sorry emsey but yay for the positivity!!  I hope u have a lovely christmas as next yr will be 3 of u!!! xxx

Well im off to the doctors again!  Been there yesterday too but results werent in so got to go back today.  The gp has worried me cos she felt my tum and pelvis and kept saying ur def not pregnant!  Its driving me mad now....so i did another test but still bfn!  the thing is both hpts have taken a while to colour change...im guessing thats got to do with my infection as the doc said my wee was cloudy...COuld this be it?

Anyway we all felt if she was that un sure and concerned she should have sent me for a scan or and blood test!

Anyway the other thing she said was i was in pain in a few areas so i know it puzzled her..

Oh well i hope they figure it out lol

Sending lots of hugs of christmasy spirit to u girls and i'll pop back on later to tell u what happened.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sorry - I am officially rubbish!

AF turned up early which was lovely timing... not.  

Having some problems at home which isn't helping.  Got my gynae next week - yay!

That's all for now. xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh no belini!!!  Gosh lots of af's...send it my way please!! lol


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Bellini hope u are ok hun   Leg us know if we can help in any way.  Good luck at app next week hope u get some answers  

Tracey - hi petal how did you get on at docs today? 

Hi amanda, heluerto and everyone else on here.

Any chance of a few more people posting it is nearly xmas?  And im lonely, and im also a little bit tipsy  

We start our xmas bonkathon satday, told dh we are shagging every day next week and he hasnt got a blood choice  

Only 8 sleeps left till that   bloke comes, i like him he brings me loads of pressies  

Nite girls, luck love and    to us all, and if there is a god, then lets hope he grants our   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  

Hi Kate!!

I have written in my 2ww diary all the events of the past few days but basically my urine sample showed no infection   But its still cloudy!!  Gp says im showing alot of different areas of pain when examed but doesnt know what it is!!  She wants me to contiue on anti boitics even though they have given me the runs and thrush!!     So i cant say i was a happy bunny tuesday afternoon....BUT alot has happened since then!!

Dp and i saw an advert for a lovely cottage on a fancy older couple estate and all they requested was some assistance with housework and gardening!!!  I did two phone call interviews and got us to the next stage of a meet up...Dp was brilliant but we were both nervous!!  We had to wait two days (tues night) to find out if we were going to get it and Guess what..................................................................................................WE DID!!!!

So we have another meet up on 23/12 to arrange moving in date and start date.  WE ARE SO PLEASED AND EXCITED!!  Our first home together and its a lovely place with a wood burning fire place and old style windows....plus its on this fancy 3 acres of land!! with tennis court      We will be right snobs!!!


Also booked my referral appointment.... Jan 27th!!  


Its all happening girls!!

Plus courts have received my new info and its awaiting to go to judge....so i need lots of                AND               

Because we really need this divorce to go through so we can finish planning our wedding!!  It would be the icing on my cake girls to marry this fantastic guy!

And on top of all this...yes theres more!!  My future m-i-l thinks mayb this pain was ovulating... She also experienced alot of fertility probs when ttc and said its been along time since u ovulated that mayb its this.....well in all my pain lol  dp and i bms!!!  So i guess we will wait and see...if i did "O" on or around 16th then 14 days later i should start af....We will see.

Well i think thats everything!!!

Hugs 

Tracey xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey - wowwwww hunny u have been a busy bee.  Congrats on the job hunny that cottage sound absolute heaven.  My m-i-l owns a cottage down in porlock with a wood burning thingy, heaven 

Perhaps you should start using opk tests hun, would they help at all?  I always get smiley face on day 12 and ovulation normally occurs 12-48 hours later, problem is my tubes one is blocked one is scarred.  Oh well we keep trying  

      the judge sees sense hunny and gets those papers through, nothing like a good wedding   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Slycet - Loving the thought of your bonkathon - in theory mine started last night, but not holding out this month since I now appear to only ov every other month, and this would therefore be a no-ov month, this means I'm also usually late for the AF when she arrives, but on the bright side at least I know she wont be showing her weary head at Christmas and as 28 days is new year, and she's more likely to be about 32-33 days I should be good for the new year celebrations too.  So lots of positive thoughts going on, just not about positive results!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Heluerto yes hunny but its xmas and will all the xmas fairies about you just never know what might happen  

Hi tracey you still on cloud nine hunny? 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just poping on to say hi and merry christmas to you all   

I am doing well just very uncomfortable and am expecting a huge baby   This time of year does not help with having so much to sort out.

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck and will pray for a 2009 bubs or more for you all  

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kate

Yes i am hun but alittle nervous too as lots to suddenly get my head around!!

Will be better when all packed up and settled in new place...i dont think many people enjoy that part lol

Hi heluerto, Wishing u all the best in the new yr hun!!!!!

Hi rachel!!!  Good to hear from u hun, glad everything is going well and lovely to hear u are having a boy!!!  


Everyone have a fantastic christmas and wishing u all a wonderful new yr!!!!

hugs 

Tracey xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyyy rachel hi hunny, how is ur huge bump doing?  

Tracey - packing is a nightmare hun, when we moved we couldnt find our frying pans - and never did so god knows where they went.

Im off out with girlies tonight and we have our works xmas do 2moz night.  Dh got lurgy so if he's not better by 2moz i'll be going on my own   no way am i missing out on this one   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehe u go girl!!!!!        ENJOY URSELF TONIGHT TOO xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just popping in to wish you all a very merry Christmas and hope 2009 brings lots of BFPs for you all 

I'm doing ok - just beginning to develop a little bump!

Love to you all

Sarah xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

hope you are all well! im sorry that i have been AWOl... i just had a rough month. Ex h had his baby, we also had 2 birth announcements and to be honest it knowcked me for 6! af arrived on the 10th 3 days early   (bloody cow!) and i just got quite down as everybody elses' body seems to be working except mine!

anyway, i seem to be back on the 2ww and, for the first time since me and dp have been trying i got EWCM! omg! the thing is though i just wonder whether that'll make things even more disappointing when we get a bfn!

anyway, i just wanted to thank you all for keeping me sane in 2008! 

wishing us all a happy xmas and lots of BFPs in the new year!


     


amanda


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169827.0


----------

